# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Directors Duties and Liabilities in RSA

## Asterix

Hi all. 

I worked in RSA for many years in middle and upper management before working overseas and progressing to Directorship (several). A friend of mine has just advised me that a small Finance company director in Gauteng recently closed a string of businesses of which he was a Director, with his wife by voluntary liquidation through CIPRO and mysteriously declared all the accounts, records and assets (including the entire Debtors book)  - along with R30 million of investors funds missing. 

Now, I am not sure how things work in RSA these days, but as far as I know The Companies Act and Crown Law still apply. The company was called Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions and most of the "victims" are former patients, elderly, sick and retired pensioners. This can be confirmed by a simple Google search on Dr DS Grieve or Dr David Stephen Grieve which will also lead you to The Green Gazette as well as a large number of reports, photographs and even a CIPRO extract. Not surprisingly, these all follow one train of thought - and where there is smoke, there is generally fire....

Thoughts are that the only reason for this must be to cover for massive fraud and embezzlement. Any thoughts on this most welcome - I am inquiring on behalf of one of the elderly stuck now in poverty in RSA, old, infirm and in trouble....

Would be very very interested in any perspective on this especially from any other Directors around....especially any finance company or business Directors....

----------

Lawyer Destroyer (28-Oct-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Well first thing Asterix, I stumbled on to this quite by chance but felt compelled to add my 5c worth as this has taken my interest and is a subject I know a lot about (liquidations and lawyers - not this case). After trawling around the internet a bit, surprisingly enough, a lot of information surfaced, not lastly from The Green Gazette. Now, interestingly enough, the lawyer concerned here is Mr Willem Storm from Pretoria with whom I have crossed swords before. Mr Willem Storms reputation always precedes him and it is astonishing to me how several liquidations that he has done all follow this same modus operandi with him - unique to him. I am surprised Ben Nell (Master of The High Court) and the others have not taken picked up on or taken notice of this yet. (I will probably flick him this to read).Also involved in this particular episode is LVK Trust CC - who also have a reputation...

Fact - LVK Trust cc and Willem Storm are old old buddies (Willem ? Truta? Dewald ?) and part of the Pretoria BinneKring, which is kind of like an old guard of the old glory days....Their history together goes back many many years and to many many social events too.. I feel I can substantiate this and can post proof if required.

My first impressions - Asterix - your friend is in trouble. The Grieve saga is all over the show - and you know what they say - where there is smoke there is fire.....and I can smell something from here already.......
A quick search through a few official data bases I have access to show Grieve has what is termed "history". This is not his first venture onto or into the dark side. In fact he and his wife are referred to interestingly as a pair of Veloceraptors. Now, I don't know if you saw Jurassic Park, but these are animals without conscience, they scheme, work together to trap and deceive throughout their hunting cycle. And show no mercy.....an interesting phenomena for a medical doctor....mmmmmhhhhhh

Grieve and his consorts would have planned and produced this end game over time, doing a little bit each day, working their way towards an end goal. No doubt they hiked all their fixed asset mortgages to the hilt, scooped their credit cards to the max and fell behind in any and every payment due up until their closure. No doubt they would have maximised on all available revenue streams capable of being drained - and drained them to the max. Grieves proposals would probably have worked, but I would bet 10cents to a bar of gold that he was simply not capable of effectively managing a concern that required strong reigning. My guess, he saw this as a maximization opportunity and took it. I will look a bit closer at the his and hers situation and see if I can gleam anything out of the ordinary for you later. Generally a debtor like this tends to take the easy trusted route and put everything into his wife's name, but washing it through a series of trusts and other accounts first. Its all smoke mirrors and bulldust - follow the money - its easy - there's a rainbow - don't try and climb it - just head towards the pot of gold at the end. Sooner or later - you will find the end of the rainbow. Don't try and find everything just enough to get the criminal actions stimulated - that's when the big boys step in and take over - and that's the point of no return for the criminals. The law is hard to start and real hard to stop once its moving.....

My advice - get your friend to a good firm of Insolvency Lawyers (Gauteng has a number). This will result in a series of actions, but most importantly will be to get the Veloceraptors cornered and then caged. Now it may be expensive, but in the long run you will agree worth it. If let alone, your friend will be lucky to get 7 - 10 c in the rand. However if he persists, and is aggressive enough - he will get these people into a corner and then "the waste will hit the air conditioning". He will probably go to jail - they don't assume anyone will ever take them on for less than say (what is it these days R20 million). What has happened is nothing new.....these liquidators and lawyers do this everyday - they dance and skirt around the real issues putting all the relevant material into the "too hard basket", the irrelevant material gets glossed over and the money gets put in the bank (mainly theirs and the directors).

South Africa is in a state business wise. You can compare RSA business to a free for all on the roads. The drivers (directors)  aren't qualified in many cases, driving vehicles, too big, too fast and out of control. There's a lot of drunk driving taking place, unlicensed driving and buying and selling of stolen "vehicles" and parts that would blow your mind. If the RSA Government wants to do one thing to fix the economy, just one thing, it would be to tighten up its business Highways. License drivers (directors) effectively, train them proficiently - but most of all, *punish them firmly*, just like we do on the roads. What would we say if the highways were actually a free for all and there was pandemonium on the roads....bystanders getting hurt and killed, passengers, drivers and the public getting slaughtered...? well its actually happening on our business highways - and its appalling! No wonder no one wants to invest in our small to medium businesses, no wonder they call it Rip Off RSA, no wonder we are known as being scammers, second only to Nigeria - our business roads are in absolute chaos and very little is being done (I know 3 Kings is coming - too little too late...). A special task force is needed and most of all - efficient policing and jurisdictional enforcement. The commercial branch of the SAPS (sorry guys) is undermanned and overwhelmed and the situation is not getting any better. The burden of financial criminal proof now lies mainly with the individual affected now to prove the case before the police will prosecute. So, Asterix, my advice is go see a big firm, get a negotiated agreement. Take on these business bandits (that's what they are...) and get cracking ok. 

PM me for more info - happy to try and assist.

----------

Asterix (21-Oct-10), dfsa (26-Jun-12)

----------


## Asterix

Hi - thanks for that. Lots of information and too much for me as an outsider to digest. Have passed it on and I am sure your advice will be taken. I still want to get opinion on how a Director/s can get away with this and would like to invite comment from anyone connected with CIPRO - any lawyers who may have the answer - or even a member of the SAPS who could comment (even off the record...). Like that description about RSA's businesses and directors being likened to a free for all on the roads - pretty effective and visually disturbing....have pm'd you my friends details and would appreciate if you can have a few words with him.

----------

Lawyer Destroyer (01-Nov-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Asterix - had a look at this as an overview for you. The whole micro finance proposal of this company http://www.slideshare.net/DrDSGrieve...s-presentation  and the latest one - http://www.slideshare.net/DrDSGrieve...tors-defraudedis probably - I say only possibly - viable under correct diligent - rigid management - but its flawed all over, especially the early one (and from that - both of the Directors are already in serious breach of any protection from the Companies Act... One of the mechanical traps if you would will be to determine from the company bank records a simple fundamental:-

*Firstly was it a Ponzi scheme* ? The definition in a simple form:- 
*Ponzi schemes:* Guaranteed to collapse, money from new investors is used to provide a return to previous investors. The scheme fails when money owed to previous investors is greater than the money that can be raised from new ones. or 
*A fraud disguised as an investment opportunity, in which initial investors and the perpetrators of the fraud are paid out of funds raised from later investors, and the later investors lose all funds invested.*

So - in order to prove this all your friend has to do is determine wether or not a direct investment (must be specific) credit from an investor was used to pay interest to an existing investor - at any time prior to or during the lead up to collapse/liquidation in what is known as "the specified period". If the answer is yes - that director/ is going to probably go to jail. It is not only fraud, but then escalates the legal situation to fraud with criminal intent. Normally one finds that along with payments of interest to investors to keep them happy there is also diversification to alternate accounts, family, friends, wives and even girlfriends -not to mention payments to other companies, credit and finance providers and of course the old credit cards......this is simple embezzlement and first degree fraud - if you can find any proof of it coming direct from an investors payment - no doubt.

The recent Krion case is a bench mark and satisfactory outcome....(I provided assistance and determination on this as well) 

http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-cour...ailed-1.686422One of the key statements made was this " âThe fact that she knew in taking each investment that she could not pay the investor back, did not stop her. It in fact it fired her up to take more investments so she could keep her previous investors happy so that they could in turn refer new investors to her".

Sounds like it could be a similar saga but on a smaller basis - but the legal findings and ultimate consequences should not be too dissimilar of the case is proven. 

Until I saw your initial post I had not taken an interest in this case - but as it has now caught several eyes - we will be watching it closely. Your friend should not roll over and die. He has to fight for his (her ?) cause now like never before...

PM me more details if you want to...

----------

AndyD (22-Oct-10), Asterix (22-Oct-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

*Directors Duties and Liabilities in RSA vav Dr DS Grieve Liquidation by LVK Trust cc with Willem Storm of Storm Attorneys (Pretoria).*

Asterix - and others. I have received a number of PM's on this subject, as well as a flurry of emails which have become daunting. Therefore I will stop most PM's and emails and write up on the board. I have started a background check and done some research into the primary business mentioned -  The current status of affairs is such:-

1. An absolutely absurd and badly compiled application was made in December 2009 to liquidate a large number of Grieve's businesses - this was what we call a quick and dirty application, which but for a sharp eyed judge, may just have sneaked in....Yes - these things happen. This application (which I have a copy of and will probably publish later) was declined by the court - the application and supporting documentation and evidence was nonsensical and bungled. This was then repeated via CIPRO (a backdoor "voluntary" liquidation) in January 2010.

2. A leading law firm in Sandton has challenged the voluntary liquidation application and had it converted into a compulsory liquidation. This opens a whole new set of legal curtains and changes the playing fields significantly for the application makers. It also changes the situation dramatically for those who applied for the voluntary liquidation.

3.  The companies of Dr D Grieve, specifically Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions a Pty Ltd entity has been made the Special Inquiry subject of a small group of creditors. Many debtors underestimate the seriousness of their situation when this happens and the resulting consequences can, if fault is found or discovered in the form of fraud, reckless or negligent trading, malfeasance or any other of a host of business "sins", be fast and ruthless against the directors.

That in a nutshell is the current state. So - Asterix - I cannot deal with your friend directly, for professional reasons, although you have provided me with details - so I will post a bit here and continue this thread for awhile as things progress and materialise - and I am watching this saga unfold carefully along with a number of colleagues for many different reasons.

However - in the interests of the broader spectrum of forum readers and visitors I intend to start a new thread entitled - *Directors Nefarious Use Of Liquidation Process To Avoid Consequences Or Discovery Of Fraud/Malfeasance.*  in it I will provide some discovery about specific instances, particular liquidators and certain lawyers as well as how they circumvent their legal duties and responsibilities and then the tricks they play, the role of the "friendly liquidator", the illusions they create and the methods they use to create a massive profit for some from the carnage of others - legally - its scandalous - but they do it, and even orchestrate it.  This is probably going to upset a number of lawyers and liquidators....but it is all fact and truth - the two things they cannot escape from....

But keep watching this thread ok Asterix - I am going to post a lot more as I go through the process of monitoring this - and you should tell your friend to read my posts carefully.

----------

Asterix (25-Oct-10)

----------


## Asterix

LD - very good. I told my friend to watch and he has advised the people involved to watch as well. Your advice is good - thanks. We will keep watching this thread for your posts. You have not answered my other PM's ? did you get them. My friend has asked you for some details but has not heard from you by PM either.....but thanks a lot for what you have told us.

back to the grindstone - or should I say drawing board! I'm working for a big firm of architects now  :Smile: 

We look forwards to your comments and thanks for the help ok.

----------

Lawyer Destroyer (28-Oct-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

OK â€“ Back from Cape Town and catching up. I asked around a bit on this saga and got a colleague who has some specialist access to have a quick glance and do some research for me as well. Asterix (and friend/s â€“ fellow Gauls?) â€“ You must push this particular issue into criminal charges, there are several reasons, some which I cannot share with you right now, but which will become clear later. There is an old maxim â€œseek and ye shall findâ€¦â€. You may not have the tools or the access at the moment, but there are those that do and they are already briefed and waiting in the wings â€“ waiting and watchingâ€¦..

This situation is going from Gray to Black very quickly. You need to determine initially if it is a Ponzi scheme or not. Once that is determined the way forward becomes very very clear â€“ quickly. As I wrote earlier and presented a definition, you need to match this up to available information and facts â€“ once established, the fun and games begin. From what I can see and from what I have gatheredâ€¦â€¦it smells like a Ponzi scheme, it sounds like a Ponzi scheme, and it clearly resembles a Ponzi scheme. This is a serious situation and needs to be treated seriously ok. People who commit these are always con artists with silver tongues, credible people who present well, convincing individuals who have support from their own family members and relatives, their own â€œinfrastructureâ€ â€“ â€œvra my broer Jack, hy lieg net so hard soos ekâ€¦.â€who for the large part have been compartmentalised and only have parts of the truthâ€¦.. If your friend has not spent the money on a private investigator yet â€“ now is an ideal timeâ€¦.there are a number of really good ones and alongside a good reputable law firm are an arsenal and formidable force â€“ . Next he/she must team up with the group who are already contesting/investigating the business collapse (unity is strength). Lastly â€“ go in and see a member of the SAPS who deals with this type of action. Just ask at your local police station â€“ they will point you in the right direction. This will prepare you for what you have to do next. Finally and I have PMâ€™d you both a specific checklist. This is a dirty situation and you need to ensure that you stay and play by the rules all the time. There will be many opportunities to slide bases â€“ take no shortcuts, just do this one step at a time, one day at a time. Remember if you sit by the river of life long enough the bodies of your enemies will eventually float by youâ€¦..

In the greater scheme of things this is a small fry liquidation, but a very good example to be set especially from what I have seen and can gather. So, persist in your efforts and remember the words of Winston Churchill â€“ Never, never,never,never, never, never give up.

I have asked a number of friends and colleagues to follow this particular case and we will send you a PM link to a separate location where we will give you the benefit of specialist advice (not professional mind you) as well as otherwise unobtainable information that your friend/s will find invaluable. We will not mention names or anything else â€“ donâ€™t want the bad guys in this story knowing any more than they do ok.

As things develop I will let you know, but in the meantime, I want to rather focus on the other thread http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...s-Or-Discovery to the benefit of the broader business community. It is a very sensitive subject and I am going to try and play it out as an educational process in steps. Please follow that one tooâ€¦.it is important and will also reference several areas and information you and your friend may find applicable and useful.

----------

Asterix (01-Nov-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Asterix and others â In continuation with this thread and the research carried out so far:-

Let us first test the situation:-

What is a Ponzi Scheme ?

According to the US SEC (reference http://www.sec.gov/answers/ponzi.htm)
*What is a Ponzi scheme?* 
A Ponzi scheme is an investment fraud that involves the payment of purported returns to existing investors from funds contributed by new investors. Ponzi scheme organizers often solicit new investors by promising to invest funds in opportunities claimed to generate high returns with little or no risk. In many Ponzi schemes, the fraudsters focus on attracting new money to make promised payments to earlier-stage investors and to use for personal expenses, instead of engaging in any legitimate investment activity. 
What are some Ponzi scheme âred flagsâ?
Many Ponzi schemes share common characteristics. Look for these warning signs:
    High investment returns with little or no risk. 	Overly consistent returns. 	Unregistered investments. 	Unlicensed sellers. 	Secretive and/or complex strategies. 	Issues with paperwork. 	Difficulty receiving payments.


 	 Now, I donât want to guess what this DS Grieve Bridging Solutions (Pty) Ltd was and I donât want to try and outguess any Judge who may end up ruling on this but the old sayingâ¦.If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duckâ¦..may just be applicable.

----------

Asterix (01-Nov-10)

----------


## Asterix

LD - Thanks for the info - and for all the information. That is unbelievable. You must be a wizard to have such unbelievable knowledge. I also enjoyed reading the other posting on the liquidations thread - thanks.

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Ek kan Engels lees maar swak skryf...so. Ek ken die ou hoor. Toe ek die storie lees was ek glad nie verbaas nie. Die selfde Dr Grieve het nâ Ponzi skema in omtrent 2000 â 2001/2 ek dink dit was, gehardloop toe hy nog dokter was in Clubview. Die ou kon so goed lieg â en hy het sy naam as dokter gebruik en misbruik â jong! Hy was nie skaam nie. Hy het toe al sy beleggers se geld verloor. Hy is nâ blik emmer hoor. Die Skerpioene het hom toe al ondersoek en sy prokureur het gepleit dat hy alles sou reg maak en hy het die beleggers toe uit sy eie sak blykbaar terug betaal â dus was daar nie kriminele klagtes teen hom gele nie. Die ou het sy eerste vrou ook lelik verneuk en al haar families se gelde blykbaar gevat. Hy kan glad nie vertrou word nie. Hy het heen en weer probeer om my en ander te oorreed dat hy nâ regte finansies maatskappy gehad het April maand laas jaar en weer in Julie maand, maar ons het geweet hy is net skelm en hom vermy. Hy kon nie eers sy balans staat vir ons wys nie - net prente op papier om te wys wat verdien hy.....maar borrelgom, niks feite nie - daar was geen feite nie. Hy het gehardloop toe ons se ons sal die boeke laat oudit eers.....toe was dit een rede na die ander.....Hy het so gelieg. Ek het vir almal vertel â moet niks met die ou te doen hÃª  nie, jy gaan jou geld verloor. Hy het nâ groot verhouding met nâ meisie kelner by sy restaurant Cynthiaâs gehad en dit was agter sy vrou se rug en het vir nâ lang tyd aangegaan. Hy kon homself net nie inhou nie. Sy het haarself na ure sat gedrink aanhoudend en verniet op die restaurant se onkoste en het ons soms verniet drank gegee agter sy rug. Sy was verseker nie mooi mens nie â nâ regte madam van Welkom af wat haar oog altyd op die geld, net die geld, altyd gehad het. Moes altyd almal wys hoe beter sy was en hoeveel sy kon spandeerâ¦ . As ek enige iemand nou raad kan gee â loop direk SAPS toe ssm en kla hom aan. Sy besigheid was nog nooit nâ ordentlike besigheid nie en hy het net mense se geld ingetrek om te vat. Soos ek gesÃª het â ek ken die ou en hy is oneerlik en skelm â nâ regte egte slegte persoon. Julle moenie sy k â a â k vat nie. Hy lieg en swaai soos nâ blaar in die wind. En sy tweede vrou, die kelner, ek dink haar naam was Sanet â wat n treinwraak, die meisie was slegte nuus jong. Maar hy, wat so geleerde man is, dat hy sulke nonsens aanjaag, ja nee. Die enigste tyd wat sy lippe nie beweeg nie is wanneer hy die waarheid praat â¦..Die volgende eerlike verklaring wat hy maak â sal sy eerste een wees. Ek weet â hy het sy leuens by my ook aangebring. Aanhoudend. Maar ek het geweet, hy is niks werd nie en net nâ slegte luiperd wat rondsluip en soek vir prooi . Ek hoop hy swaai â hy het baie mense se lewens verwoes â eintlik albei van hulle. Ek kan nou nog nie glo hoe sleg mens die ou geword het nie. Hulle het *Geld voor God* gesit â die bewys is daar. Aai slegte mense. Wie ook al die fotos van hulle Facebook profiele gevat het en die woorde âbedrogâ ens by gesit het â mooi so. Dis nâ goeie waarskuwing aan almal. Lui die klokkie â laat mense weet, hier kom nâ paar skelms â steek julle geld weg.

----------

Asterix (27-Oct-10), Lawyer Destroyer (28-Oct-10)

----------


## AndyD

I'm glad you were sharp enough to avoid being crooked.  :Thumbup: 

If you have a problem with the English you can try here. You can copy and paste any text and the translation will appear. It's not perfect but it works for me many times.

----------

Asterix (28-Oct-10), Lawyer Destroyer (28-Oct-10), Ruiter In Swart (27-Oct-10)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Ja, thanks Andy. I only try - but it is easy for me in Afrikaans. If I convert it I will also not know if the grammar is right and then I sit with a red face looking like a stupid person. If you can translate it and check the grammar for me I will appreciate it. I know most probably many people only speak English and especially foreign people, Thanks.

----------

Asterix (28-Oct-10), Lawyer Destroyer (28-Oct-10)

----------


## Asterix

Ruiter In Swart,

Thank you for the comments. I have just emailed my friend to read what you have said. I have also sent you a PM. Would like you to speak with my friend urgently. By voorbaat dankie ..... or is it just baie dankie ? my Afrikaans is worse than your English  :Smile:  so don't feel bad..........

----------

Lawyer Destroyer (01-Nov-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Asterix,

I would like to put forward a number of key words. Once the final act of the Grieve saga is played out I would like to look back at this and refer to these words. Ask your friend to note these key words as well. These are not all but include racketeering, money laundering, tax fraud, operating the business of a bank without being registered, contravening (in many instances and in multiple places) the Banks Act, the Harmful Business Practice Act, The National Credit Act and the Companies Act, as well as fraud, embezzlement and theft by misrepresentation and conversion.

----------

Asterix (01-Nov-10)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Baie mense het my pm boodskappe hierop gestuur oor die ou. Ek het met paar oproepe en navorsing baie goeie informasie oor hom in die hande gekry vir julle. Ek wag vir nog bietjie maar sal seker Maandag gedurende die dag n' hele verhaal oor hom opsit. Dit gaan julle weg blaas. Veral die nuutste goed wat ek vanaand gekry het. Kan ek nou se waar hy bly en wat sy telefoon, werk, die karre wat hy en sy vrou bestuur, registrasie ens besonderhede is ?? asook baie van hulle belange.... Ek is n' regte besigheids man, die ou is voltyds net n' skelm..en hy behoort ontmasker te word...

----------

Asterix (01-Nov-10), Lawyer Destroyer (30-Oct-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Ruiter - I am sure there are a number of people waiting....including me....thanks for the PM and all the info. I forgot to ask you - Do you live next door to this character...? keep up the good work! I am sure a lot of people are going to be happy for your contributions - in any language.

----------

Asterix (01-Nov-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Asterix and others - during the night I have received some significant information which I have PM'd Asterix. Pse get it from him if you have an interest here. It is certainly apparent that there has been a lot more than meets the eye going on inside this Grieve Group of companies and I am sure over the next few weeks significant steps are in the offing with major developments and press releases.

----------

Asterix (01-Nov-10)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Mense, ek sit die storie net nou aanmekaar of vanaand. Asteriks ek het vir jou en die lawyer destroyer n' pm gestuur met al die ou se besonderhede. Ek is gevra om nie sy persoonlike besonderhede op die oomblik te publiseer nie. Julle het dit alles nou met die pm in elk geval. Ek gaan die storie van sy verneukery en lenings besigheid verhaal binnekort opsit. Ek wag net vir nog een oproep. Asteriks ek het jou my sel gestuur. Bel my.

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Julle onthou seker Steve Hofmeyer in Agter Elke Man ...Ek weet dis n' Engelse Forum die en ek hoop julle neem my nie kwalik oor my Afrikaans nie. Ek skryf die Grieve storie nog op - maar julle moet weet, vir my is dit een vinger keyboard klap. Dit gaan maar stadig. Maar ek het nou n' gedagte wat ek wil uitle. Hulle se mos agter elke goeie man staan daar n' gelyke goeie of beter vrou. Julle weet, ek het die Dokter Grieve jare terug leer ken. Hy was toe nogal n' smart ou gewees en ek het van hom eintlik in die begin gehou. Hy het n' toekoms gehad n' pragtige vrou - nie n' seks bom nie, maar mooi. Sommer so goeie ou boere poppie. Toe gebeur daar iets in sy kop en die volgende ding wat ek hoor het almal om hom klomp geld verloor. Dis mos die eerste klokkie wat lui. Toe hoor ek nou daar word van sy eie sak uitbetaal om die mense reg te sien. Toe dog ek, wel, dis eintlik n' slim ding om te doen - die regte ding om te doen. Toe sien ek hom eendag in Centurion saam n' nuwe vrou - met twee duim donker wortel in haar gedaaide blond hare. Nou, se ek dit nou nie lelik nie, maar gaan kyk bietjie na die facebook foto van Sanet Grieve - ek sal dit ook publiseer ek het n' kopie gemaak - hoe lyk sy. Dis nou n' regte demon - met swart oe en al. Die vrou was nie van die aarde toe ek haar die eerste keer sien nie, sy het hard oorgekom, nie net hard nie, maar sy het ook so hard en lelik gepraat en haar rondgegooi soos ek weet nie wat nie, geskreeu op mense oor die selfoon ens. Lelik mense, lelik. Toe dog ek aan myself, ou dokter, jy moet wys wees hier my perd, die vrou gaan jou aftrek. Ek het myself daardie dag gese, en ek onthou dit so goed - vir die dokter is die vrou net n' ongeluk wat wag om te gebeur....en sowaar kyk net vandag. Hier is n' mediese dokter wat tussen ons was, n gewese gemeentskap leier, n' persoon na wie almal van Centurion, Valhalla Tennis Klub en tot die Aksie Netbal Span van Noord Transvaal toe opgekyk het. En kyk waar sit hy nou - naam gesink, loopbaan in die modder. Aai jy weet ek kan dit nie verstaan nie. Nou vra ek julle - wat dink julle - agter elke man ....wat ....in hierdie instansie? - ek self dink aan die ou geseg - Meng jou met die semels dan vreet die varke jou op.....of hoe...?

Dalk sal een van die Engelse mods die stuk vertaal vir my asb..?

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

As located on the internet - from their Facebook page..



Dr DS Grieve and wife Sanet Grieve



Dr DS Grieve



Dr DS Grieve FaceBook Profile Picture

----------

Asterix (02-Nov-10)

----------


## Asterix

LD and Ruiter In Swart - thanks for the information which was incredible - and thanks to several others for the PM'd stuff and info as well - especially the stuff on LVK Trust cc and the Willem Storm Attorney involvement - seriously fishy stuff there, my mate is taking this up at high speed - this has to get investigated by a higher authority - its just a big scam. I spoke with my friend just now and have been told that he will E publish the transcripts and papers in due course or pass it to you for publication and linking on this forum. It will certainly set the cat among the pigeons. There is no doubt it is a serious case of fraud, embezzlement and theft  - *and a confirmed Ponzi scheme (thanks for sorting that LD).* This has been established legally by LD. I understand there is much happening now and lots afoot. LD it will almost certainly end up in criminal charges - however there is as always a possibility that they strike some sort of deal - these slimy creatures always manage to wangle away. Lets wait and see mmmmmmmh. Thanks for the details - and all the help. Man, this forum is red hot and there are a lot of helpful people on here. The Grieve saga is going to be one to watch.......I don't think they are ever going to open a business here again though - and probably not overseas either if charges are pressed home. That will almost also certainly sound the death knell on the illustrious Dr DS Grieve medical career as well. Interestingly we found out that of his R28 million rands worth of investor creditors - his single biggest creditor is the person he must have once most admired and looked up to - *his own big brother*. He apparently took him for around R10 million rand under the guise of the "highly safe" investment business which he had already stopped and ceased running before his brother was convinced to invest in it early last year....He never even told him he was closing the company or anything - and apparently has never repaid him a single cent - not a cent!......the old fella who was already medically boarded and on ongoing treatment  lost his pension, house, cars etc and was bankrupted somewhere in New Zealand in August......man, that is hard core and cold-hearted - to sink your own brother......man, seriously, you have to be cuckoo or psychopathic to do that....what could ever ever make a man do that to his own flesh and blood??. *Take ALL his money* and not even tell him he was closing down his businesses, not even warn him, in fact from what I was told, he actually convinced him everything was going so well that he even prompted the old man to go on and sign sales and purchase agreements on his house and another property just days before the liquidation when he knew he wasn't going to give him any money back.....- just held his hand, patted him on the shoulder and led him blindfold to the slaughter house -saying "don't worry brother - trust me - I am your eyes" and then lined him up to be shot - Unbelievable! There is quite a story to be told on this - I could not believe what I was told either - or the background to this whole story. This doctor is seriously deranged - why would anyone do this to his brother that obviously had enough trust, faith and love to put his life savings in his hands.....man, that is cold. What could possibly make a person this greedy and despicable? Wonder how he lives with himself - knowing this....man, that is cold-hearted. I am astounded...

----------

Lawyer Destroyer (03-Nov-10), Ruiter In Swart (03-Nov-10)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Hoe meer ek hoor en lees hoe meer is ek oortuig hierdie ou dokter is n' sleg moer jong. Wag totdat ek my kant opsit. Die storie raak elke dag erger.....

----------

Asterix (06-Nov-10), Lawyer Destroyer (03-Nov-10)

----------


## AndyD

The story getting worse is good, it means the story is getting out.

----------

Asterix (06-Nov-10), Lawyer Destroyer (03-Nov-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Asterix/Ruiter - this is one of the ugliest most treacherous ones I have seen. I have a lot more info, will fill you both in by pm. Its a bad one, but this guy will go to down hard. It is getting clearer and clearer.

----------

Asterix (06-Nov-10)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Ja nee jong Andy - hys n regte slegte blik sem...jy weet wat ek meen.
Die goed wat julle my gestuur het is ongelooflik. Ek kan dit nie glo nie.

----------

Asterix (06-Nov-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

The link and obvious relationship between Dr DS Grieve - Willem Storm Attorney - and LVK Trust is getting clearer - or is that murkier. Interestingly enough running a credit check on the now defunct businesses and Dr DS Grieve reveals that LVK Trust cc knew (by a miracle?) somehow a long time before that he was going under and was checking up on him regularly - and I mean regularly. The online Government Green Gazette reveals that Pretoria Attorney Willem Storm was dealing with Dr DS Grieve and co before against other businesses. The link between LVK Trust CC and Willem Storm Attorney - as everybody in Pretoria knows....is a matter of a simple dotted line - fully connected. So now we have a state of affairs whereby Dr DS Grieve in concert with Willem Storm Attorney in concert with others is liquidating a company with a lot of cash money missing .......and declaring same excuses as in other liquidations. Time to get out the magnifying glass on this lot. Ben - time to get a combined legal and SARS investigative audit team in to do some retrospective case examination perhaps ?? 2 years would be good  - this one smells like an old fish.

----------

Asterix (06-Nov-10)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Ek praat met een van my pelle gisteraand wat die ou dokter en sy vrou ken. Hy vertel dat hulle nou blykbaar alles blameer op die "slegte" raad wat hulle by ou Willem Storm Prokureur van Pretoria gekry het en hoe "useless" hy is. Hy het hulle blykbaar gewaarborg dis alles oor en klaar in onder ses maande....Daar smeer hulle hom nou ook sommer met n' teer borsel swart ook. Dit lyk my die ou en sy vrou lieg meer as n' Engelse TV weer voorspel. Almal is verkeerd en almal het hulle ingedoen en almal is onnodig kwaad vir hulle.....die bliksems. Die dokter vertel dis alles die bank se skuld, want hulle wou hom nie meer geld leen nie - leen vir wat ? leen hom geld vir wat ?? sy geld leen besigheid was lankal toe - April maand laas jaar al.... die blik emmer - geld groei nie op bome nie ou perd.....Hulle het blykbaar eenvoudig net n' Ponzi skema gehardloop en is nou uitgevang en hy gaan verseker tronk toe. Die vrou is ook blykbaar n' Artclay Instrukteur gewees wat haar lesse gebruik het om mense te identifieseer wat geld het om in hulle Ponzi skema in te trek. En dis nou die tweede Ponzi skema  vir die dekselse dokter...Hy moet maar swaai en sy ook en die prokureur en die likwidateer as hulle gekonkel het......

----------

Asterix (06-Nov-10)

----------


## Asterix

LD/RIS/Andy D, Others - if there is one thing becoming clearer and clearer, and it must be to even a casual onlooker -  is that Dr DS Grieve (and his wife) is a Pathological liar. I am reliably told that this surfaced recently when he was caught out again and again and again under oath - lying.... I have some photos coming of the pair of them at the University of Pretoria GIBS MBA course function in public as well as some photos of the doctor on a previous course which I will put up once they are sent to me. I have also located some pics of the "comfort caller" Ina Papenfus who covered for this scoundrel and sold the concerned creditors a pack of lies knowingly for months on end instead of taking the moral high ground honestly and righteously and her fiance the Grieves right hand man Andre Botha of Centurion who now works for Sucubati in Sandton and who secretly stripped all the physical assets (that Grieve declared stolen by his employees) out of the company on Grieve's instructions and stored them away from deserving creditors. I will post these linked up soon - just waiting for them to be displayed by someone else on a digi pic storage site.

So Dr DS Grieve - Pathological Liar? - read this - according to very good resources there is a tick in each and every box ...

*So what you may ask is a pathological liar and how does a person recognise them ?*

*Identifying a Pathological Liar*Pathological liars - or "mythomaniacs" - may be suffering from histrionic personality disorder or narcissistic personality disorder. The following comments basically reflect a pathological liar who has the characteristics of histrionic personality disorder. 


*Some characteristics*
1. Exaggerates things that are ridiculous. 
2. One-upping. Whatever you do, this person can do it better. You will never top them in their own mind, because they have a concerted need to be better than everyone else. This also applies to being right. If you try to confront an individual like this, no matter how lovingly and well-intentioned you might be - this will probably not be effective. It's threatening their fantasy of themselves, so they would rather argue with you and bring out the sharp knives than admit that there's anything wrong with them. 
3. They "construct" a reality around themselves. They don't value the truth, especially if they don't see it as hurting anyone. If you call them on a lie and they are backed into a corner, they will act very defensively and say ugly things (most likely but depends on personality), but they may eventually start to act like, "Well, what's the difference? You're making a big deal out of nothing!" (again, to refocus the conversation to your wrongdoing instead of theirs). 
4. Because these people don't value honesty, a lot of times they will not value loyalty. So watch what you tell them. They will not only tell others, but they will embellish to make you look worse. Their loyalty is fleeting, and because they are insecure people, they will find solace in confiding to whomever is in their favor at the moment. 
5. They may be somewhat of a hypochondriac. This can come in especially useful when caught in a lie, for example, they can claim that they have been sick, or that there's some mysteriously "illness" that has them all stressed out. It's another excuse tool for their behavior. 
6. Obviously, they will contradict what they say. This will become very clear over time. They usually aren't smart enough to keep track of so many lies (who would be?). 


*Another WikiAnswers contributor adds:* 
They lie about even the smallest things. For example, saying "I brushed my teeth today," when they didn't.
They add exaggerations to every sentence.
They change their story all the time.
They act very defensively when you question their statements.
They believe what they say is true, when everyone else knows it isn't.


*An alternate 'checklist':*Lies when it is very easy to tell the truth.
Lies to get sympathy, to look better, to save their butt, etc.
Fools people at first but once they get to know him, no one believes anything they ever say.
May have a personality disorder.
Extremely manipulative.
Has been caught in lies repeatedly.
Never fesses up to the lies.
Is a legend in their own mind.


More opinions and input from WikiAnswers contributors:

I have found a few differences in pathological liar and a "slime ball" liar. Pathological liars cannot tell that they are lying; they actually believe the lie as soon as it comes out of their mouth. They lie about unimportant things that don't really matter to anyone. This can be caused by mental defect but isn't always. Slime-ball liars lie about things that make them look better or embellish to get attention. They also lie to keep their butts out of trouble and to get what they want.
Here are things to ask yourself: How could this many things happen to one person? Would believe these stories if someone else told you? Think back to the beginning: you had red flags and alarms going off in you head. Learn to trust your instincts.
It is very hard to tell when one is a pathological liar. Some people just are liars and lie to lie because they can and they don't care about getting caught and aware that you know they have lied. These people care not about lying, it's no big deal. It's like "ok, so what? I lied". The pathological liar on the other hand, IS aware that they are lying BUT will go to extremes to make you believe that they are truthful. They appear to believe their own lies BUT in truth, they know their lies are just that, lies. But because their efforts are constantly backing up their lies, it appears to us that they actually believe their lies, when we eventually do find out about them and then we tend to feel sorry for these people. Then they have an excuse, "I am sick, I don't know why I lie, I believed what I was saying etc." The only truth was the fact that they don't know why they lie. Other than that it's crap. It is true that most of them have an extremely low sense of self worth and are continuously trying to make themselves feel better about THEMSELVES and this is one reason they lie. It is about them but the lies are not always set up with the purpose to hurt some one else; it's that these people feel so low about themselves they need to create ANYTHING different from the ugly reality they feel about themselves so they lie about even the most tiniest little thing. The people closest to them get sucked into these lies which sometimes start as something very trivial and then turn into something that can turn everyone involved worlds upside down and inside out.
Unmasking the pathological liar is an easier task when the pathological liar is no more than a casual acquaintence to the "un-masker." Close relationships provide camouflage for the pathological liar, and intimacy provides a heavily-fortressed breeding ground.
Other indicators: 1) Rage attacks after they realize you're questioning their lies. 2) Distraction techniques, e.g. hanging up the phone when you catch them in lie, playing word games, or even just running out of the room. After using the distraction technique, or rage attack, or sometimes both, they will pretend that nothing ever happened. They re-write history, so it never did happen in their minds. Normal people do it too, but these people take it to the extreme.
From "Go Ask Alice": Lies are unplanned and impulsive. Behavior is repeated over a long period of time. Lies don't seem to exist for any external reason. Behavior may not always be a conscious act. Lies are admitted, changed, and/or adapted if a false story is challenged.
From Andrea Broadbent "The Truth about Truman": To begin, the definition of pathological actually means abnormal or grossly atypical. Therefore, a pathological liar prevaricates more frequently than the average person or tells more abnormal lies. In most cases, pathological liars tell lies that are "unplanned and impulsive" (Hausman). These lies are usually very emotional stories that tend to serve no purpose except to impress people (Ford 133). As of now, psychiatrists are unsure whether or not pathological liars are fully capable of realizing if and when they are lying, so detecting whether or not a person is a pathological liar is a very difficult task (Hausman). By looking at the list of conditions commonly connected with people considered to be pathological liars, psychiatrists are better able to determine whether or not a person might actually have the disorder. Some main qualities linked with pathological liars include dysfunctional family origin, family lying patterns, anomalies of sexual life, frequent substance abuse, and a great capacity for language.
From Raymond Lloyd Richmond, Ph.D. "Psychological Honesty": Even a pathological liar carries deep in his heart a desire for goodness and honesty and yet, because of painful emotional wounds, believes that the world never has, and never will, recognize his pain. And so, to hide that pain from himself, he uses all the lies he can concoct to hurl at the world as he runs in fear from his own goodness. 


For me, the first indication has been that I hear them tell different things to different people and they can't all be right, because they directly contradict each other! And I am able to prove it. If you can prove over and over again that things someone is telling you are outright false, then you have a pathological liar on your hands. 

With the Internet, it is now easier than ever to "fact-check" even the most mundane things. I think pathological liars often lose track of the lies they tell different people and it will eventually catch up with them.

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Ja nee jong - dis hy - dis sy pos benaming vir seker. Dis n' slegte mens die sonder twyfel. Wat maak mens so - ? die ou is mos n' dokter - hy kan mos baie geld verdien...

----------


## Nicolene C

*To all readers*:- we are in the process of drafting a feature article on Dr DS Grieve and The Grieve Group Pyramid/Ponzi Investment Scheme/s for various national magazines/newspapers and compiling information and interviews for a short televised documentary. If anyone would like to share any currently unpublished information, photographs of Dr DS Grieve, his wife Sanet Grieve aka Sanet Grieve Botha, Grieve family members and relatives, the Botha family and relatives from Centurion and Welkom, in-laws, documents, contracts, names or details of victims - please email this dedicated email address :- *dsgrievedocu@webmail.co.za*  all submissions received in strictest confidence. 

Nicolene C

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Nicolene - I would ask any reader to hold off passing you ANY info at all until we have ascertained who and what you are. I have met two of the other contributors personally and spoken with several more. PM me your contact details and we can speak in private and authenticate just who and what you are ok....then I am quite sure we can do better than a few pictures and papers for you.....read my pm and then call me ok.

----------

Asterix (15-Nov-10), Ruiter In Swart (10-Nov-10)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Die fotos kom van n' ander website af - dis die "comfort caller" Ina Papenfus en haar verloofde Andre Botha van Thatchfield Centurion wat al die kredieteure op afstand gehou het voor die agterbakse vrywillige likwidasie deur Dr Grieve en sy vrou. Sy het vir al die beleggers gelieg terwyl hy besig was om die bates namens Dr Grieve te stroop....

Dis 100% bevestig dit was net n' Ponzi skema.

----------

Asterix (15-Nov-10)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Hoe meer ek hoor hoe meer die moerin raak ek vir die ou. Ek weet die skelm, sy vrou en sy pel lees nou elke dag die bord. Sy ISP verskaffer is Screamer by Centurion. Ou dokter David Grieve - miskien het jy met jou beleggers se ongeveer R20 miljoen se geld weggekom, miskien nie....ons sal nog sien. Daar is n' paar mense wat weet wat jy gedoen het, en aan jou dink.....dag en nag. Daar is n' paar mense hier in Pretoria (en in Kaapstad) wat jou kleure nou gesien het - en as jy dink jy het met baie geld weggekom is jy verkeerd. Jy dink seker jy is groot meneer omdat jy n' paar mense - vriende, familie en vorige pasiente gevang het met jou beleggings maatskappy......maar ons weet wat het jy gedoen, ons is nie simpel nie, dink jy ons weet nie van jou verneukery nie..... Jy dink miskien saam jou vrou dis ok om die geld wat n' oorlede vriend vir sy vrou en kinders agter gelos het te vat en hulle te verneuk. Jy dink miskien saam met jou vrou julle is vry en daar is niks verder nie......en dink nie so nie - daar is n' lang pad voor ou perd. Jy, pel, het jou eie naam skade aangerig, en jou toekoms lyk nie blink nie - dit lyk bleek. Jy het mos nou klein kind......wat gaan hy se wanneer hy uitvind jy was te k-a-k sleg om jou eie geld te verdien en jy moes klomp ou mense, pasiente en jou eie boetie met oor die R20 miljoen rand uit en uit bedonder - bedonder om jou vrou se "high maintenance" te onderhou. Jy het maar geen genade in jou nie - dis n' feit. My maat dis Afrika die - moet dit nie vergeet nie....jou genade wat jy gewys het sal aan jou terug gewys word.....hoop jy het jou paar dae weg geniet.....Ons verwelkom jou kommentaar hierop.....maar ons glo nie jy is mans genoeg nie. Skelms hou altyd van donker en stilte.....

Hier is baie oor die ou...
http://www.slideshare.net/KVDMerwe/documents

----------

Asterix (15-Nov-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

I can confirm that I have spoken with - and this morning met with - Nicolene who has requested information on Dr DS Grieve. Nicolene has our full support and has provided sufficient credibility. Good article and TV doco coming up.




> Nicolene - I would ask any reader to hold off passing you ANY info at all until we have ascertained who and what you are. I have met two of the other contributors personally and spoken with several more. PM me your contact details and we can speak in private and authenticate just who and what you are ok....then I am quite sure we can do better than a few pictures and papers for you.....read my pm and then call me ok.

----------

Asterix (15-Nov-10), flaker (14-Nov-10), Ruiter In Swart (15-Nov-10)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Bevestig - Grieve het klomp kontrakte wat sy eie lenings boekskuld opgemaak het uit die maatskappy uitgehaal voordat hy dit gelikwideer het.

----------

Asterix (15-Nov-10)

----------


## flaker

from what i read this con -gangster makes the 2 mil Mr Zuma got in bits & pieces for school fees,clothing & the like, appear to be Mickey Mouse stuff,that our media gave Goliath coverage too.I've barely read in the media about this guy that conned pensioners,widows etc.kudos to all of you for the exposure

----------

Asterix (15-Nov-10), Ruiter In Swart (14-Nov-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Flaker - what a good and useful tool this forum is. In less time than an Inquiry we have uncovered such a wealth of information it is truly astounding. This doctor is just a fraud. No other words for it and the final analysis will be interesting. This guy is really just a man of straw.....nothing more. Lots more follows soon including a few good pics of him and his family "gang" who ran this scam. We have also been supplied with a host of info documents, spreadsheets, contracts, presentations and even some hidden video footage of this scoundrel. Will be sorting through it shortly to see what needs to be sent to those who can best use it. Thanks to the lady who contacted me from xxxxx  bank as well. That was exceptional information which will prove invaluable in unseating this character.

----------

Asterix (15-Nov-10), Ruiter In Swart (14-Nov-10)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Ek het lekker gelag NIcolene - die beskrywing van 
*"Dr DS Grieve - The Phoney Physician"* 
is heel snaaks. Hierso paar fotos wat ek die link by die ander ou gekry het-geniet.



Dr DS Grieve en sy vrou - die vorige kelner van Cynthias Restaurant in Maroelana, een Sanet Botha nou Sanet Grieve of Sanet Grieve Botha.

*Dr DS Grieve-The Phoney Physician*

----------

Asterix (15-Nov-10)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

En ek wil net se die ou is ook nek diep met Blue Finance deurmekaar, die hele storie sal binnekort verskyn.

----------

Asterix (15-Nov-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

RIS - Nice pic of Grieve at what looks like his GIBS MBA Dinner/Function...

GIBS - Can't be proud of this Alumni hey Professor Nick Binedell?

"There are three classes of men; lovers of wisdom, lovers of honor, and lovers of gain."
- Plato

and fools -

----------

Asterix (15-Nov-10)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Een van die mense wat hom so bietjie dophou se hy moan omdat mense se hy het dinge gedoen wat hy nie het nie...- en nou raak hy kwaad. Ag shame ou dokter - wat van al die mense wat jy verneuk het ? wat van jou vorige vriende, famielie lede, vorige pasiente, ou mense, siek mense en kruppel mense wat jy en jou vrou die beroemde Centurion Artclay Instrukteur bedonder het? dink jy hulle word nie kwaad nie ? en vir die regte redes nie jou Grieve borrelgom nie.....


Die mense het ook n' hele klomp privaat FaceBook boodskappe van jou ontdek asook heelwat texts en emails wat stadig na vore gaan kom.....bly kyk. Hou nou mooi dop.

----------

Lawyer Destroyer (17-Nov-10)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

RIS - incredible what you come up with. I reviewed the information you sourced and I must admit I am astounded. As for the post above - I wonder if He gets angry and upset about the things He said He would do and didn't do - like invest peoples money instead of stealing it, like showing the quality of his MBA studies - I wonder if He gets upset about the things he had to do and committed to do - and failed to do......

Would you trust this man as a medical Doctor ? - not a chance.

Heard via the grapevine he was assisting Dr Gideon Van Wyk at Flora Clinic - wonder if those management figures know this dodgy characters background?

RIS - call me when I am free about 12h30 today - I will see you for a coffee - this time I will make it ok.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

RIS - That would be Blue Financial Services well known lending organisation and stock exchange listed company. The information was exact - again. We checked out the documents - all exactly as stated - just as you said. Maybe you come and work with us one day hey....that is if you want to earn a small fortune - really small.... Good joke btw - how to make a small fortune ? Invest a big one with this character we are looking at. Between the Dr and his cahoots they have certainly put some innocent souls through some serious misery. But it seems the wheel has turned full circle.

----------


## AndyD

Maybe you can fill us in with what has been achieved and what is yet to happen.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Andy - that would be letting the cat out of the bag early - I have sent you a pm. But it is certainly entertaining. Coincidentally to do with something else I had a good visit to some of the senior SAMS people today which was most enlightening - also spoke to some of this characters former course staff - 1 retired old WO was most talkative and expressed his concern at this character ever becoming a doctor at all. See my pm.

----------


## Asterix

www.leadsa.co.za

The most important lines -
Stand up for whatâs right.
Stand up for the law.
Stand up for decency, compassion, and respect.
Stand up for the future you want for your family.
Stand up for your community.
Stand up, and lead South Africa.
Not soon. Not just now. Now. Because if you donât, who will?

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

I second that. More in today - mmmmhhhhhhh

----------


## Nicolene C

Dr DS Grieve Documentary - Thank you for the many contributions, photographs and many web links and other miscellaneous information and to the people who have agreed to meet me. Please keep contributions, photographs and information coming. All information received in utmost confidence. I have been verified by several persons on this site. Nicolene C dsgrievedocu@webmail.co.za

Baie dankie almal vir die bydrae - hou asb aan - epos na adres bo.

Also seeking information about other parties involved in this that may have been involved in similar cases before in Pretoria. If you have been a victim or had similar experiemces from the same parties involved we would like to hear from you.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Asterix and fellow watchers and interested readers - this last week and weekend has had its fair share of revelations wrt this ongoing saga. I became embroiled in this whole affair quite coincidentally and do not know Grieve or any of his victims personally. My interest lies in the many similar cases which have come and gone largely unnoticed until now. Of interest is to note the group involved in The Grieve saga - and to appreciate their history and involvement fully it is necessary to read this horror story which took place right here in SA - for which the scoundrels involved have all taken a good number of lashings. You will also find writings on the Grieve escapade on this site at

http://www.sabanks.co.za/live/index....47837&catid=19


ABSA Bank & the demise of foreign investor Mr. Dumisa Mbusi Dlamini from Swaziland 

http://www.sabanks.co.za/live/index....id=10&Itemid=1

The Horror Story you will witness in these pages is unfortunately not fiction, but a real life experience – 


The experience of a Major Foreign Investor from Swaziland, Mr. Dumisa Mbusi Dlamini, who saw fit to invest into South Africa, shortly before the 1994 Democratisation of this country.



The current situation enjoys all the same players again - a kind of Pretoria based Legal "Boere Mafia" gang of thugs who prey on circumstances, using the law to other peoples disadvantage - for personal gain and enrichment - leaving a clear trail of misery, deceit and despair where ever they extend their greedy hands into specific cases. You know what they say about Leopards and spots........think on this hard after reading.

The process of liquidations has become a dirty dirty incorrectly and illegally used and applied legal "instrument" in these peoples hands and in concert they can make the illegal - legal - and the scary thing is, unless you know better or have a principled person or firm to assist - as a creditor - you simply lose and become a statistic. What we have uncovered is the use of false ID numbers, incomplete registration and transfer documents, hiding of assets, accounts and even documents to the disadvantage of creditors, but more importantly massive VAT as well as companies Tax fraud and evasion as well as concealment of true facts pertaining to returns. All this to be revealed. But read the above and specifically read these documents by a journalist - http://www.slideshare.net/KVDMerwe/absa20-annexure20elbs2092   and also http://www.slideshare.net/KVDMerwe/a...xure20elbs2094


And finally this *IMPORTANT* link 

http://www.bluechipjournal.co.za/articles/other/423-cipro-meltdown 

which affects every single business and property owner in RSA. It is a dangerous situation developing that not only allows scurrilous Liquidators, lawyers, accountants and fraudsters to thrive and expand, but which allows for whole corporate identity theft that will not only keep you busy for years trying to untangle, but could very well end your financial existence - the same people are still busy as you can tell from the DS Grieve saga and I have recommended a special commission of inquiry once the final chapter has been written in this story as well as a full audit of this saga and the players involved. It is quite clear that the personalities involved have simply reduced their boundaries and no longer take on the size and shape of Mr Dlamini instead preferring a handful of smaller cases, less complex and just as profitable with less chance of exposure or notoriety. I would urge you as a business owner, property owner or investor to voice your concern and I will with Dave A's permission (Dave - I will be in Dbn soon and come and see you as well), write and post a pre formatted letter to The Minister's Office which I suggest you read, copy and send - forthwith urging them to take urgent action and to spread the word amongst business owners, investors and property owners that the current situation is untenable and must be brought under control - forthwith failing which a petition will be made to the Office of The State President. I will PM Dave A separately on this, but in the meantime I urge every reader to pass this thread to any business owners or investors or property owners they know and to spread this around - to every bodies advantage - urgently. Failing to do this could ultimately cost you your business, your home and your financial life as you know it. You could also be - the next victim of the contentious liquidations procedure used so abysmally and referred to above.

The following paragraphs specifically involving the likes of Dr DS Grieve & Associates (which also includes amongst others one Advocate Derick De Villiers of Creda in Cape Town - whose role has just been brought to my attention - I understand a public pic is forthcoming) should also be considered and their individual roles carefully assessed in the final outcome......

Extract from Page 7 - http://www.sabanks.co.za/live/index....1&limitstart=6

                                                                                                                                                                                                72.
Also sadly, the rest of Officialdom are still dragging their feet to do something and help resolve these issues, to restore the Financial Empire of a Major Foreign Investor – A Man, who with his family, had been put on the street without a cent to his name!

73.

Also see the attached Affidavit by Liquidator Truter Wouda (Annexure 92), in which he tries to make out that he does not know why the WRONG KLEINDOORNKOP BOERDERY CC , with Reg. No. !998/028045/23, had been used in the liquidation! This is laughable, in light of the clear facts in the former Annexure ELBS 92, which shows us how the Properties had been fraudulently Transferred to this CC where all the fraudulent Bonds have been registered as well. He ignores the fact that this had been a scheme to confuse – A scheme that had been planned long before (1998) to cater for exactly the possibility that the Liquidation of the 1987 CC could be set aside, and facilitate their Legal Gymnastics in this manner.


74.

Attached hereto is ELBS’s latest correspondence to ABSA Attorney of Record, Mr. W.A. Du Randt, copied to the head Office of his Law Firm, Tim Du Toit Attorneys in Pretoria, as well as to the ABSA Bank: Legal Litigation and Disputes Team (Annexure ELBS 93). This document sets out the totally illegal process followed, by which Mr. Dlamini’s properties and other Assets had been stolen from him, despite the first Liquidation. The Annexures mentioned in this document is attached in the same order. 
(Annexure ELBS 93.1) (ELBS 93.2) (ELBS 93.3) (ELBS 93.4) (ELBS 93.5). 

75.

The attached letter from the Master of the High Court to LVK Trust (Annexure ELBS 94 ) clearly shows that things are, at last, coming to a point. In this letter the Master states that it is clear that Mr. Dlamini had been fraudulently sequestrated, that the Trustees knew this and by going on with administering the Fraudulently obtained Sequestration and are therefore party to it. He also points out that the Trustees are in Contempt of the Rule 35(2) Order by the High Court and are in breech of several prescriptions of the Law on Insolvency.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

*Advocate Derick De Villiers Creda PF, Director- from Creda Property Facilitators in Cape Town* - friend, accomplice and cohort of Dr DS Grieve of Centurion Pretoria who played a pivotal role in providing contracts to purport to provide Billions of Rands of bridging finance finance helping Dr Grieve to create the illusion required to both harvest new "victims" into his finance scam and voluntarily liquidate his Bridging Finance company *Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions* causing the loss of all his investors money without warning.

http://www.credapf.co.za/news.html



Public display entitlement: Picture displayed in public on FaceBook and elsewhere.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/...p?id=552164848

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Just a view from above...

Of Significant Interest

*Dlamini Saga*

ABSA Bank - LVK Trust CC  Dewald Breytenbach, Truta Wouda - Tim Du Toit & Kie Attorneys of Pretoria - loose attorney PJ Heffernan

*Grieve Saga*

ABSA Bank - LVK Trust CC  Dewald Breytenbach, Truta Wouda - Tim Du Toit & Kie Attorneys of Pretoria - loose attorney Willem Storm , Storm Prokureurs Pretoria

Check all the above and include outsider Advocate Derick De Villiers Creda Property Facilitators.......and a few more ranked names still to come shortly - more than just coincidence......

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Daar is niks so sleg soos n' professionele persoon wat sleg word nie. n' Likwidateer wat suiwer weet hy sy funksies uitvoer en  n' insolvensie aspris tot die nadeel van mense wat reeds die slegte hand van besigheid uitgedeel is dmv desepsie, bedrog, diefstal of wanbestuur administreer. n' Prokureur wat die donker kant bystaan en weet hy doen eerlike mense in met sy kennis en ondervinding - en n' dokter wat sy pasiente en vriende indoen met lieg en bedrieg (slegte moer)  - hy is die slegste van al drie - wat kan hy anders aan swak of siek mense doen.....miskien die groot nagslaap aanbring......vir persoonlike redes......of vrouens aanrand, kinders aspris molesteer.....as hy sy lewens kompas verloor het tot die donker kant is enige iets moontlik. Ek sal nooit so ou weer vertrou nie - glad nie.

----------


## Dave A

Where does slandering legal professionals on a public forum for doing their job fit in this moral ranking of yours?

Is "the accused" not entitled to legal counsel?

This thread is steadily moving from informative (defendable as in the public interest) to harassment. It's hard to say where exactly, but I sense there's a line being crossed here.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Dave - Professionals are not above the law. Our professionals are our top people. Without them society falls. But even in professions - we should not tolerate rogues and scoundrels. I know - I have to deal with them every day.  I think RIS is referring to the bad eggs in every profession that end up giving the whole profession a bad name. We find it in the law, in medicine, in accounting, in banking, in business - a doctor like Harold Shipman could have been stopped from murdering nearly one hundred patients a long time ago - all the warning signs were there. But nobody wanted to touch the "Professional status" or believe a doctor could go bad. Regrettably - even the top angel in heaven went rogue - and was named and shamed. This forum is providing a valuable public service - and if it saves one person from losing money in the future, especially if its their life savings, then it has performed a fine task. The facts are real facts and these guys have done what they have done - the court records are there. Nothing presented is not supported by facts. These guys have the opportunity to present their case. Grieve - case in question - let him explain what happened to all the finance company records and accounts and exactly what happened to all the old, sick, pensioned and former patients money. He is a doctor - come forward. Nothing to hide - then explain. He has concocted an elaborate illusion and needs to clarify what happened. The others involved - they bear striking resemblance to another large number of similar cases - ask Hanti Schreider at Fokus an SABC TV programme.....any profession worth its salt welcomes the exposure of those rotten eggs that sour the whole basket....it helps to keep standards high and weed out the rotten ones - and it is in the public interest when a person of position in society does this kind of thing repeatedly, For Grieve it is not the first time, only the first time he has been caught.

----------


## Dave A

This is similar to pointing fingers at liquidators, ground we've covered already.

Just because a lawyer has an alleged rogue for a client does not make the lawyer a rogue.

Even if there is repeat "business" performed for this (alleged) rogue, it does not automatically make the lawyer a rogue. Lawyers have to maintain a code of conduct, and part of that is client privilege.

IMO it is reckless to imply a lawyer is a rogue merely by their professional association with their clients - and that's all that has been presented at this point.

I suggest if the point is to be pursued, there will need to be a more substantial foundation than mere association.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Dave - point taken. And the pm's too. I will stick to the subject matter at hand on this one the Grieve saga as it unfolds and develops - I will also ask those others involved to respect this. This will all unfold and the saga will unravel - the truth is quietly clear already. The facts awaiting presentation.

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Ou Dave - ek val nie professionele mense aan nie. Ek kommentaar oor slegte professionele mense as vrot geisoleerde instansies. Jammer as dit nie duidelik oor gekom het nie. Die Grieve saga is vir my amper persoonlik want ek ken hom - hy het my mediese raad gegee ook. Ek ken sy vrou. Ek kan jou waarborg hy is skelm en dit gaan bewys word. n' Besigheid stort nie inmekaar oornag nie. Ek het klomp. Daar word nie skielik R30 miljoen rand kontant net weg nie........Ek ken die omstandighede en het n' volle verklaring voor my prokureur oor dit gemaak en oor sy betrokkenheid van wat ek weet. Hy my ook probeer intrek - Hy het sy hele stelsel aan my verduidelik - dit kon nie so vinnig in mekaar instort nie - dis nie moontlik nie. Ek weet wat het hy gese, en ken die waarborge wat hy en sy vrou gegee het. Die hele Grieve situasie is n' kriminele oortredings area - n' Crime Scene - Daar is n' klomp kontant geld weg - sy vinger afdrukke is ooral - sy DNA is daar - ons het getuienis wat hom op die perseel plaas - sy vrou ook. Ons het motiveering ons het rede ons het manier en MO. Daar sit klomp ou mense wat getuig dat hy hulle bedonder en verneuk het. Sy inligtings en beleggers voorstel brosjure is op die internet, sy waarborge saam sy vrou en hulle fotos is in sy powerpoint gepubliseer. Die ou het klomp mense se lewens verwoes - en glimlag daaroor. Speel nou lekker dokter dokter en vat mense se lewens en vertroue daagliks weer in sy hande. Dis ook nie die eerste keer nie. Hy het dit voorheen al gedoen. Dis nou net jammer dat n' geleerde man sy pasiente, vriende en beleggers so lelik sal probeer vang. Daar sit ou mense vandag, in Lyttleton, in die Kaap, in Centurion - sonder geld, sonder waarskuwing hulle beleggings verloor het, sonder hoop, sonder stem - wat ook geregtig is op wetlike verteenwoordigheid maar wat dit nou nie kan bekostig nie. Wie sal hulle help. Wie sal hulle ondersteun. Dis maklik - laat hy voorkom en verduidelik waar is die rekords en rekeninge van die maatskappye wat onder sy beheer en bestuur was....eenvoudig - dis net sy vrou se broer en haar verloofde wat vir hom in die kantore van die Grieve skip gewerk het - die goed is sy verantwoordlikheid as direkteur. Hy kan nie produseer nie -

----------


## Dave A

I appreciate the frustration, but I'd hate to see you folk turn into the bad guys too.

Thanks for taking the hint seriously.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

The Dr DS Grieve saga rumbles on with more and more worms coming out - just had an interesting chat with a few people he caught before. The use of Trusts and appointed trustees.....mmmmmhhhh oh what wonders an MBA and the knowledge it brings - especially if it is applied for dark and not light.

----------


## Nicolene C

Thanks to all those who supplied and provided information over the last few weeks. There are several horizons in this saga - rest assured we are doing a well researched and well written expose'. Any further info please contact me on dsgrievedocu@webmail.co.za - thanks Nicolene

----------


## Asterix

There have been some dark new developments in the Dr DS Grieve saga. A lot of half truths and untruths are being discovered and Grieve's lies are unraveling.... I have been asked to post this picture here - it apparently means something to Grieve and his wife and they read this forum often....



It seems that Grieve (and his wife) is a master of deception but forgot one little thing......you cannot hide from someone determined to find the truth. 
That is why it says  
*The truth shall set you free......*


Also sent to me was this picture:-


which looks remarkably similar to this one...

*Dr David Stephen Grieve aka Dr DS Grieve*

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

SA is reeling under white collar crime and corruption. The USA has declared it the second greatest threat to the US economy bar the war on terror.

Interesting - Take a moment to consider :-


Time to add your voice. It is every persons duty as a citizen to contribute to the downfall of any dodgy character - especially when it is a professional, a person trusted in society, a pillar of the community.

----------

Asterix (04-Jan-11)

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Net so

*net so*

----------

Asterix (04-Jan-11)

----------


## Cathy Duncan

Ahan, that's a pretty interesting story with quite alluring covers and snap of Dr. David Stephen Grieve.

----------

Asterix (04-Jan-11)

----------


## Asterix

Well well well - it seems that Dr DS Grieve has operated Pyramid and Ponzi schemes before.....several individuals (again including patients of his) from Pretoria and Centurion recently confirmed that Dr DS Grieve left them substantially out of pocket in the early 2000's - whilst practising as a medical doctor - at the Clubview Medical Centre - only escaping prosecution by the skin of his teeth and with the help of  a Pretoria lawyer Mr Gert van Schalkwyk of Arcadia, a criminal lawyer who negotiated and helped Dr DS Grieve to pay the investors a percentage back of what they had invested and then made them sign confidentiality and non disclosure hold harmless contracts. Fortunately they have not been shy to come forward and have willingly offered to make full disclosure. Grieve narrowly missed being prosecuted by the NPA when no formal complaints were made to the SAPS. Grieve had chanced his arm and was guilty of a multitude of sins and transgressions under the companies, banks and trading acts. He was sternly warned by Pretoria Attorney Mr Gert Van Schalkwyk that he was on thin ice and risked criminal prosecution.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

One clear fact has surfaced to any follower. *Grieve and his wife* ran a Ponzi scheme.

The fact that material evidence exists of history and that Grieve is a recidivous finance scam/scheme operator is damning. We have uncovered specific information relating to the Grieve Group scam that we will in due course pass on to the appropriate authorities - much of which has come from readers and contributors to this forum. 

Whilst there is an inevitable conclusion to the Grieves actions, it may be appropriate for Grieve to note that the Naidoos mentioned below in comparable circumstances may have escaped with far lesser consequences had they paid back their victims. In typical fashion they tried "to hold on to their ill gotten gold - and drowned".

Grieve has in a premeditated fashion simply set out to con his victims with a pack of lies in the form of presentations and promises, spreadsheets and verbal diatribe. South African society is sick and tired of this type of behaviour which the USA has declared the greatest battle since the war on terror. SA Courts, SAPS, Investigators and even the SARS need to send out a strong message - this will not be tolerated - especially not by professionals upon whom the weight of responsibility for society rests - especially those with the accepted societal responsibility for other peoples lives. After all if a doctor can lie about some things, he can lie about anything......it simply depends on the price.

*Quote:-*

*Con artists get 22 years*
December 20 2010 at 02:43pm 
By Barbara Cole 



 An Umhlanga Rocks couple who fleeced investors of R21million in a pyramid scheme have each been jailed for 22 years. 

Magistrate Kim de Freitas told Pranitha Naidoo, 48, and her husband, Daya Naidoo, 55, before passing sentence in the Commercial Crime Court as some of their victims looked on: *“What is appalling is the level of dishonesty you were prepared to go to to save your own skins.”* 

On the con operation, De Freitas said there was no doubt that *the couple’s actions had been deliberate and “very calculated”.* 

He ruled on Friday that they should only be considered for parole once they had served two thirds of their terms. 

The Naidoos pleaded guilty in March to fraud involving R21 milion. They repaid only R7 million to their former clients. 

Victims invested amounts from R80 000 to R3 million. 

The couple admitted fleecing and misrepresenting investors, saying that instead of investing the money in the stock exchange as they had promised, *they had put it into one investment, paying out interest by rolling cash from one investor to the next.* 

When their business did not perform, they resorted to attracting investors fraudulently and admitted stealing more than R1 million from one client to pay others, saying they had no intention of returning the money. 

The magistrate said they had clearly been operating a pyramid scheme and that investors had trusted them with their hard-earned money. 

Their actions had had a devastating effect on the lives of many investors, De Freitas said. 

Their various transactions had taken place over a long period of time and they could have stopped at any time. 

But when they had realised they could not get out of the trap they created for themselves, they had blatantly taken money from other investors without any intention of repaying it. 

“That is beyond comprehension,” the magistrate said. 

The couple had repeatedly made promises to the court about their ability to repay investors the R14 million outstanding over the past nine months but nothing concrete had materialised. 

*In view of the modus operandi* and the length of time involved, De Freitas said he was surprised that the matter had not gone to the High Court. 

Some people appeared to have no regard for law and order, and the attitude was that if they got away with it “good for them”, he said. 

*The prosecutor, Ashika Luckan, said the court had allowed nine adjournments and had bent over backwards to help the accused come up with money for investors.* 


*“They are all sitting here to see that justice is done,”* Luckan said. 

One complainant, who did not want to be named and who lost his R450 000 pension payout in the scam, told Daya Naidoo during an adjournment that “he had the gift of the gab”. 

Asked by complainants if they still had their house in Umhlanga Rocks, Naidoo said that they did, but that it was going to be taken away by the bank. - Daily News 

full article - Referenced - http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-afri...ears-1.1003310

----------

Asterix (04-Jan-11)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

*READ THIS* - *A colleague in the USA has sent me this - a clear demonstration that the USA has had enough and is starting a world trend against fraudsters and investment fraud:-*

*Operation Broken Trust: Over 500 Charged in $10.4 Billion Investment Fraud Sweep 
Published: Monday, 6 Dec 2010 | 1:00 PM ET By: John Carney
Senior Editor, CNBC.com*

*Attorney General Eric Holder announced on Monday that federal authorities have charged more than 500 people as a result of what they are calling Operation Broken Trust, a nationwide crackdown on investment fraud. 



The operation has resulted in criminal charges against 343 people, involving more than $8.3 billion in estimated losses from fraud. An additional 189 people have been charged in civil cases involving estimated losses of more than $2.1 billion. 

The government claims that more than 120,000 people were harmed by the fraud. 

"Operation Broken Trust was organized in August by the Financial Fraud Enforcement Task Force, an interagency body set up in November 2009 by President Obama. 

FOR THE FULL ARTICLE READ HERE -*

http://www.cnbc.com/id/40533058

*AND VERY INTERESTING:-*

*With this operation, the Financial Fraud Enforcement Task Force is sending a strong message, said Attorney General Holder. To the public: be alert for these frauds, take appropriate measures to protect yourself, and report such schemes to proper authorities when they occur. And to anyone operating or attempting to operate an investment scam: cheating investors out of their earnings and savings is no longer a safe business plan - we will use every tool at our disposal to find you, to stop you, and to bring you to justice.* 

*Our suggestion to RSA Law Enforcement is - send a clear message with the Grieve cabal -* 

Here is the full link http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2010/D...0-ag-1390.html

----------

Asterix (04-Jan-11)

----------


## Asterix

Great link. Have noticed across all media that RSA and the SAPS have also taken up a marked sea change in attitudes towards fraud and scams of any financial nature.

Of interest to me was this paragraph

*The operators of these schemes often promise high returns to investors, but engage in little to no legitimate investment activity. Such schemes include Ponzi schemes, affinity fraud, prime bank/high-yield investment scams, foreign exchange (FOREX) frauds, business opportunity fraud and other similar schemes. In some instances, operators of these schemes filed for bankruptcy in an attempt to avoid claims by victim-investors.*

which it seems is exactly what Grieve and his wife tried to do with their lawyer.

http://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/2010/December/10-ag-1390.html

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

*I have just seen this on another site - http://antifraudintl.org/showthread.php?t=43038&page=2*



*Full draft:-

11 January 2011 

DS Grieve Bridging Solutions

Welcome back to the world we call reality folks.

I sincerely trust 2011 will be what I have a sneaking suspicion its going to be a cracker of a year. 

I also trust you and your loved ones enjoyed the break and heaped the peace and love you so richly deserve upon one another this festive season past. 

I didn’t really get much of a break myself having worked until 24 December 2010.

The reason for this mainly being a relatively new matter I’m involved with. 

I am assisting a group of investors that have lost their shirts in what can only be described as an investment fraud on a pro bono basis. 

Like most of these scams I only become sensitised to the nature and scope of the problem when my attention is drawn to the scheme in an investigation.

It seems that the Barry Tannenbaum type scam is a prolific one and that it has reached epidemic proportions locally and globally due to the nature and structure of the different investment schemes.

People invest money, are paid better than average interest on their investments, invest more and then find they lose everything including their capital and the interest they eventually re-invest. 

The operators of these schemes engage in little to no legitimate investment activity. In many instances, operators of these schemes file for bankruptcy in an attempt to avoid claims by victim-investors.

To date in the US a multi-disciplinary task team has uncovered cases involving over 310 such operators whose schemes have impacted on over 120 000 victims throughout that country with over US$ 10 billion suffered in losses according to the US Department of Justice Office of Public Affairs .

What strikes me most about the case I’m involved with is the fact that the callousness of the criminals involved is matched only by the remarkable people battling to restore the dignity of the victims. 

I have been scrutinising the efforts by Bowman Gilfillan and in particular an attorney called Haroon Laher from transcripts of liquidation proceedings in this particular matter and literally at one stage had to sit back and acknowledge that in this man (Laher) resides the fundamental principles that made the profession great in the first place.  

I also have to thank Pauli Simpson and Mercia Fryer at Specialised Services Group (SSG) and Brigadier Casper Jonker (SAPS) for making the time so late in the year to review and escalate the matter. 

The current case I am scrutinising involves a certain Dr. DS Grieve and his companies. 

An application was made in December 2009 to liquidate a number of Grieve's businesses in what we call a quick and dirty application, which but for a sharp eyed judge, may just have sneaked in. 

This application was declined by the court. This was then repeated via CIPRO (a backdoor "voluntary" liquidation) in January 2010. 

Bowman Gilfillan in Sandton challenged the voluntary liquidation application and had it converted into a compulsory liquidation. This creates a whole new set of legal rules and changes the playing field significantly for Bowman and the victims. It also changes the situation dramatically for those who applied for the voluntary liquidation.  

The companies of Dr DS Grieve , specifically Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions a Pty Ltd entity has been made the subject of a Special Inquiry. 

Debtors underestimate the seriousness of their situation if fault is found or discovered in the form of fraud, reckless or negligent trading, malfeasance or any other of a host of business "sins". 

Retribution can be fast and ruthless against the perpetrators.

Basically David Stephen Grieve offered bridging finance to people during the buying and selling of properties. 

Trading on very thin margins David Grieve offered unusually attractive interest rates to investors prepared to put money into the business to grow it. 

This doesn’t make sense at all because Grieve could have just as well borrowed that money from the bank at much more favourable rates and instantly increased his margins.

Naturally he did his friends and family (the usual victims) a “favour” by offering them a slice of his “pie”. 

The success of his scheme depends largely on his ability to attract new investors so he can use their money to pay the exorbitant interest rates of the “older” investors and when that fails (attracting new investors), so does the scheme. 

The question isn’t so much if the scheme will fail but more like when? 

In this instance when was when the shortfall reached R 28 million . 

The R 28 million question remains, “ where is the money ”? 

The fact is, because the business involves the buying and selling of property and providing “bridging” finance in the window period a Bond is approved, funds must by necessity pass through lawyers Trust accounts. 

The upshot of this is that the missing millions if this cannot be traced and it cannot, must have as with any asset been misappropriated in some way. 

The fact that this is an investment scheme doesn’t alter the principle of theft, which is an asset is misappropriated before it reaches an organisation, while within the organisation or after it leaves the organisation. 

Consequently the missing R 28 million will be able to be traced through various lawyer trust accounts. 

The only question that remains is which ones? 

This shouldn’t be too hard to figure out. 

According to Professor Barry Spitz , the one time the corporate veil that protects a trust can be lifted and a Trust cannot be protected is when that Trust is tainted by the proceeds of crime .

It is high time that lawyers like Haroon Laher are rewarded for their diligence and common humanity and those that facilitated the stripping of the investors in Dr. DS Grieve’s schemes funds find their Trust Accounts seized by the Asset Forfeiture Unit . 

The issue at hand isn’t simply one of investors losing their life savings, it is about sustainability; it is about investor protection and rule of law.

It’s about creating a climate that encourages foreign direct investment and confidence in the economy through due process. 

I look forward to seeing how this case pans out. 

Suffice it to say, Dr. DS Grieve seems to demonstrate no empathy or remorse for his victims . 

He claims he will be rehabilitated sometime this year already and will be looking to continue his business practices. 

If, or when he does, this will be the third such venture . 

Let the buyer beware . 


Warmest regards

Bart H 

*

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

Many people knows me and so does this skelem doctor and his wife Sanet. They can get their lawyer to challenge me anytime for calling them crooks. I am a senior businessman in Centurion and everyone there knows me. They stole the money off their best friends and - even the inheritance of one friend who died and left his money to his children - this doctor swallowed that up as well....This guy even stole his own brothers pension and life savings nearly R10 million rand then send him a text "talk with my lawyer Willem Storm". Not even warned him he was closing the business - he send him every month wonderful statements of account showing how his value of his money invested less then 3 months before was growing. He never even paid him one cent back - what a brother hey. This guy and his wife are thieves - and they know who and where I am - I even listened to him lying to his brother for hours on end with his wife supporting him - lekker liegbekkie - they can come with lawyers and whatever they want - the truth is the truth...ek stem saam - julle moet in die hel vrot word....en julle sal.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

*Here are copies the original pages of the Head of The Corporate Fraud Management Institutes letter on Dr DS Grieve of Centurion Pretoria:-*





*There has been significant progress on this case and soon to be revealed.....*

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Dr DS Grieve - saga.

Seems Grieve and his wife lived the high life on OPM and then just tried to cut away - hoping they wouldn't be discovered. They were. 

Pic taken from Grieve's Facebook page - just reminder of what they look like.

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

This doctor is a full on crooked fraud. He and his skelm wife Sanet should be in jail. I have today rode to the people investigating him and hand in a full sworn verklaring about what they did - especially to his own brother. He stole nearly R10 million rands from an innocent man who trusted him, his own donderse brother, his personal friends and patients of his as well as many old pensioners, I know many of these people and this doctor is a thief. Whatever happens Grieve is not the end of this story. Many many people is watching you carefully. You know we know - you know we know what you did. Some lawyers and you are very clever using trust accounts to launder money. I wonder what these lawyers are going to say soon - I made a proper statement on this - and I hope it sink you properly. Do these lawyers knows how you tricked your investors and people......what does Barry Aaron and your friends now thinks about all this - he knows a lot about Trust accounts, he was regular in the news hey....we will see.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

I am reliably advised that an error in photo album deletion has accidentally removed a number of pictures from this (and other) threads. The originator is hosting them again on Baidu or something similar and will repost shortly for links to be made. Watch this space....

----------


## Dave A

Are you sure it was an accident?

I have received a request to remove these threads...

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Dave, I am not surprised. Cockroaches hate light. I see the Anti Fraud International website has publicly resisted both requests and demands. LD

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Thanks Nicolene.

Here is a pic worth seeing:-

Also the Head of the SACFMI (South African Corporate Fraud Management Institutes) letter - front page only - page 2 seems to be erroneously missing...


But here are the words in text format. I understand the doctors creditors are going great guns and this is going to end up badly for the fraud perpetrators who never thought things would escalate.
Full write up...

11 January 2011 

*DS Grieve Bridging Solutions*

Welcome back to the world we call reality folks.

I sincerely trust 2011 will be what I have a sneaking suspicion its going to be a cracker of a year. 

I also trust you and your loved ones enjoyed the break and heaped the peace and love you so richly deserve upon one another this festive season past. 

I didn’t really get much of a break myself having worked until 24 December 2010.

The reason for this mainly being a relatively new matter I’m involved with. 

I am assisting a group of investors that have lost their shirts in what can only be described as an investment fraud on a pro bono basis. 

Like most of these scams I only become sensitised to the nature and scope of the problem when my attention is drawn to the scheme in an investigation.

It seems that the Barry Tannenbaum type scam is a prolific one and that it has reached epidemic proportions locally and globally due to the nature and structure of the different investment schemes.

People invest money, are paid better than average interest on their investments, invest more and then find they lose everything including their capital and the interest they eventually re-invest. 

The operators of these schemes engage in little to no legitimate investment activity. In many instances, operators of these schemes file for bankruptcy in an attempt to avoid claims by victim-investors.

To date in the US a multi-disciplinary task team has uncovered cases involving over 310 such operators whose schemes have impacted on over 120 000 victims throughout that country with over US$ 10 billion suffered in losses according to the US Department of Justice Office of Public Affairs .

What strikes me most about the case I’m involved with is the fact that the callousness of the criminals involved is matched only by the remarkable people battling to restore the dignity of the victims. 

I have been scrutinising the efforts by Bowman Gilfillan and in particular an attorney called Haroon Laher from transcripts of liquidation proceedings in this particular matter and literally at one stage had to sit back and acknowledge that in this man (Laher) resides the fundamental principles that made the profession great in the first place. 

I also have to thank Pauli Simpson and Mercia Fryer at Specialised Services Group (SSG) and Brigadier Casper Jonker (SAPS) for making the time so late in the year to review and escalate the matter. 

The current case I am scrutinising involves a certain Dr. DS Grieve and his companies. 

An application was made in December 2009 to liquidate a number of Grieve's businesses in what we call a quick and dirty application, which but for a sharp eyed judge, may just have sneaked in. 

This application was declined by the court. This was then repeated via CIPRO (a backdoor "voluntary" liquidation) in January 2010. 

Bowman Gilfillan in Sandton challenged the voluntary liquidation application and had it converted into a compulsory liquidation. This creates a whole new set of legal rules and changes the playing field significantly for Bowman and the victims. It also changes the situation dramatically for those who applied for the voluntary liquidation. 

The companies of Dr DS Grieve , specifically Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions a Pty Ltd entity has been made the subject of a Special Inquiry. 

Debtors underestimate the seriousness of their situation if fault is found or discovered in the form of fraud, reckless or negligent trading, malfeasance or any other of a host of business "sins". 

Retribution can be fast and ruthless against the perpetrators.

Basically David Stephen Grieve offered bridging finance to people during the buying and selling of properties. 

Trading on very thin margins David Grieve offered unusually attractive interest rates to investors prepared to put money into the business to grow it. 

This doesn’t make sense at all because Grieve could have just as well borrowed that money from the bank at much more favourable rates and instantly increased his margins.

Naturally he did his friends and family (the usual victims) a “favour” by offering them a slice of his “pie”. 

The success of his scheme depends largely on his ability to attract new investors so he can use their money to pay the exorbitant interest rates of the “older” investors and when that fails (attracting new investors), so does the scheme. 

The question isn’t so much if the scheme will fail but more like when? 

In this instance when was when the shortfall reached R 28 million . 

The R 28 million question remains, “ where is the money ”? 

The fact is, because the business involves the buying and selling of property and providing “bridging” finance in the window period a Bond is approved, funds must by necessity pass through lawyers Trust accounts. 

The upshot of this is that the missing millions if this cannot be traced and it cannot, must have as with any asset been misappropriated in some way. 

The fact that this is an investment scheme doesn’t alter the principle of theft, which is an asset is misappropriated before it reaches an organisation, while within the organisation or after it leaves the organisation. 

Consequently the missing R 28 million will be able to be traced through various lawyer trust accounts. 

The only question that remains is which ones? 

This shouldn’t be too hard to figure out. 

According to Professor Barry Spitz , the one time the corporate veil that protects a trust can be lifted and a Trust cannot be protected is when that Trust is tainted by the proceeds of crime .

It is high time that lawyers like Haroon Laher are rewarded for their diligence and common humanity and those that facilitated the stripping of the investors in Dr. DS Grieve’s schemes funds find their Trust Accounts seized by the Asset Forfeiture Unit . 

The issue at hand isn’t simply one of investors losing their life savings, it is about sustainability; it is about investor protection and rule of law.

It’s about creating a climate that encourages foreign direct investment and confidence in the economy through due process. 

I look forward to seeing how this case pans out. 

Suffice it to say, Dr. DS Grieve seems to demonstrate no empathy or remorse for his victims . 

He claims he will be rehabilitated sometime this year already and will be looking to continue his business practices. 

If, or when he does, this will be the third such venture . 

Let the buyer beware . 

Warmest regards

Bart H 

Just sent to me by pm from one of the victims - an interesting read  - which should make any lawyers who had dealings with Dr DS Grieve start to shiver......especially one in particular... http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-afri...lain-1.1060016

and a great pic - from the movie (Cheers Kit Kat)

----------


## Asterix

During the time it has been up, this thread has become a bit of a coffee shop, a number of users hang out here, people check it out daily and it is passed by regularly by the public, victims, associated parties, police, law enforcement agencies and a variety of regulatory and legislative bodies, kind of like a down town cafe. Many people have pm'd across the board on this and a flurry of work is going on that might never have happened. Good stuff for a forum - and especially good for all the victims and creditors caught - who know, they are not alone out there and that others are supporting them, fighting their corner and pursuing the perpetrators. Interestingly enough...this comes to mind:-



and finally the need for all like minded and law abiding South Africans to congregate and fight for the business morals needed to see this country grow and not implode into lawlessness. Well done to the Forum SA MODS and Admin for keeping the ball in play and to all the contributors. :Smile:  and especially to Lawyer Destroyer who has guided much along - and of course also to Bart Henderson, Head of The South African Corporate Fraud Management Institute SACFMI and the other CFE's in RSA and the forensic accountants etc who battle this treachery and deceit daily. Great work - no problem can withstand sustained thought.

Coffees on me :-)

----------


## Asterix

An interesting summary -

*Fraud* 

The offence of fraud is one of the most widespread offences and is often been referred to in our legal authorities as the cancer of society.  

Fraud varies from not only credit card fraud and cheque fraud, but also to channelling funds by making false entries into various accounts or submitting false claims to insurance companies.

Fraud is widely regarded as one of the more serious offences for which an individual may be charged and should a client be charged, he should always keep in mind that the possibility of jail sentence is very likely.  The courts are generally lenient on first offenders but it has to be stressed that the moment the monetary value or prejudice suffered by the complainant exceed R50 000.00, the courts tend to have zero tolerance attitude.

Since 1990 there has been a crack-down by courts and authorities on fraud or white-collar crime.  As a result sentences are much higher than they used to be and the perception of white-collar criminals getting away with crime has definitely been stamped out by our courts.  In fact, there are numerous authorities where one can see that should an individual be charged and convicted of fraud of big amounts of money; the courts readily send them to jail as first offenders.

----------


## Ruiter In Swart

n' Openbare Uitdaging Aan Dr DS Grieve (en sy vrou) Van Sy Eie Kollegas By Unitas Centurion waar hy glo nie meer werk nie - en dalk nooit weer sy gesig wys nie.

Die brief is lank terug gepubliseer maar net onlangs gesien. n' Epos wat direk vrae vra - waar is die belgger se geld in die vorm van die kontrakt wat jy op jou boeke gehad het ???



Die wereld is nie blind nie - dokter. 
Oorspronklike Epos kan in vol hier gelees word:-

http://www.slideshare.net/UnitasDokt...eveunitas-copy

DR DS GRIEVE EPOS AAN UNITAS HOSPITAAL BESTUURSPAN - Document Transcript
 1.
From: Unitas Dokters <unitasdokters@gmail.com> 
Date: 2010/9/2 Subject: Dokter Grieve en Die DS Grieve Groep Bedrog ens 
To: Unitas Bestuurspan Insluitend - Adelle; Christof, Nicolet en binnekort almal by netcare Suid Afrika 

Dokter Grieve Ons het onlangs hiervan gehoor en bietjie ondersoek ingestel. Elkeen n' klein deel gedoen. En jy bekommer die van ons wat hard gewerk het daarvoor en wat ons Dokter name op hoog hou en prys, jy bekommer die van ons wat UNITA se naam op hoog hou en prys... Nou Dokter Grieve, jy bekommer ons hier by UNITAS, en in Pretoria eintlik baie. Jy word direk daarvan beskuldig dat in Desember 2009, jy wat Dokter Grieve is, en jou goudgrawer vrou Sanet Grieve (vorige kelner by jou restaurant Cynthias in Maroela Laan wat jou eerste vrou n geregistreerde mediese verpleegster vervang het ) albei julle besighede sonder enige krediteure of beleggers se kennis vrywillig deur die agterdeur en onder n' "dekmantel"skelm gelikwideer het. Met verliese van oor die R30 miljoen. Ons hoor ook dat jy ondersoek word deur die SAPS, die media jou beleggers en ander. Jy bekommer ons Dokter Grieve. Die feite word bevestig deur n kort soektog op jou naam Grieve in die regerings instansie Green Gazette bladsye baie interessant weet jy wat, jy bekommer ons... http://www.greengazette.co.za/search...rchText=grieve Maar daar is soveel vuil water onder die brug deur jou gestoot dat mens mooi na die feite moet kyk Eerstens het ons jou persoonlike finansiële voorstel op die internet opgespoor hier asook by Angel Investments  jy sal weet die internet vergeet nooit ooit iets nie.. http://www.4shared.com/document/H7nG...s_combine.html en jou besigheids ppt http://www.slideshare.net/DrDSGrieve...s-presentation Dokter Grieve  jy het blykbaar tydens die aansoeke vir likwidasie onder eed verklaar dat:- 
Eerstens  al die besigheids rekeninge, kontrakte, administrasie en rekords van jy EN jou vrou se besighede geheimsinnig Desember maand 2009 weg is.. 
Tweedens  dat al die beleggers se geld (omtrent R25 miljoen) wat in jou sorg was geheimsinnig maar glo my onder eed ook terselfde tyd weg is.. 
2.Toe ons dit hoor besef ons weer, jy bekommer ons.... Nou, die geld wat weg is hoort volgens goeie informasie. aan vorige pasiënte van jou Dokter Grieve soos byvoorbeeld oud Mnr Louis Bester van Centurion, oud Mnr L Van Der Linde van Lyttleton en klomp ander soos Combrinck ens, asook ou mense se pensioene, uitbetalings van die derde party vir kruppel mense, ou mense se huis lenings ens. Wat jy Dokter Grieve in jou sorg ingeneem het deur gebruik te maak van jou naam as hulle Dokter en jou posisie in die gemeente as Dokter..Jy bekommer ons... So Dokter Grieve, die groot vraag moet wees. Jy is n vertroude aangestelde geregistreerde professionele mediese Dokter  en soos jy sal weet, die situasie is net soos wanneer jy aangestel is om in beheer van die gekontroleerde dwelms kabinet te wees, kom ons se dis net so  Jy het die kabinet sleutels alleen gedra - die dwelms register is nou weg, die dwelms is weg, en jy het klomp geldkyk na jou mooi kar en die van jou vrou,  ..so wat is die waarheid hier asseblief  waar is jou maatskappy se rekords, die administrasie waarvoor jy as Direkteur verantwoordelik was  maar mees belangrik  WAAR IS DIE OU MENSE, VORMALIGE PASIENTE, VRIENDE SE GELD WAT JY GEVAT HET ? As jy en jou vrou dit nie gevat het nie  dan waar is die rekeninge, rekords and administrasie van die besighede???????? Toe nou dis nie so moeilik nie? Hoe kan jy die karakter vereistes van n mediese dokter voltooi wat by n beroemde mediese fasiliteit soos UNITAS hier aangestel is as jy nie kan bewys waar is die boeke vir jou eie besighede en al die beleggers se gelde is geheimsinnig wegen hulle sit nou in die ergste ekonomiese resessie in geskiedenis terwyl jy lekker lewe en baljaar in Die Hoewes en maak asof daar niks fout is wat jy en vrou Sanet Grieve jou mede Direkteur (bedanking as direkteur staan haar nie af nie) gedoen het nie. Jy sien Dokter Grieve, hier in Centurion, asook in die hele Afrika word n dokter op hoog gehou en geprys en vertrou, sy woord is absoluut, en aangesien ek ook n dokter is, aangesien ek ook hier in UNITAS werk, wil ek ook weet  waar is almal se geld ? en indien dit weg is  hoekom is daar geen spore nie, geen rekords nie, geen bewyse nie, geen boeke nie ? nee Dokter Grieve, die enigste ding wat hier in die hospitaal by jou en saam jou teenwoordig is, is mens rea en actus reus dalk weet jy wat bedoel dit.jy is mos so slim geleerd. Jy bekommer ons..... Dalk kan jou beleggers dit nie sien nie, maar dis maklik om vir enige geleerde persoon te sien wat julle maklik moontlik kon gedoen het  julle kon net die balans van die finansies maatskappy lenings boekskulde of uitleen kontrakte sonder die beleggers se toestemming of kennis verkoop of geparkeer. Nie so nie ? Ja of Nee ? Jy is nie n' Nobel pryswenner nie, dit is al baie gedoen en elke liewe een wat dit gedoen het is gevang.....dink bietjie daaraan. Dis hoekom jy ons bekommer.... Jy skuld ons nie geld hier nie Dokter Grieve, maar ons is bewus van n groep lokale mense van wie af jy persoonlik hulle lewens geld gevat het en wie nou sonder stem sit, sonder geld 
3.sit, in n paar gevalle sonder kos sit, definitief sonder toekoms sit  onder die bogenoemde moeilike omstandighede, en wat direk vir jou nou vra  waar is hulle geld of wat het jy daarmee gedoen ? Dokter Grieve, van ons ken jou, ons weet van al jou stories en jou agtergrond en die pak leuens wat jy saam rondgetrek het van die Clubview Mediese Sentrum se dae al toe jy jou vennoot die apteker ingedoen het en laat bankrot speel. Ons weet hoe rooi word jy wanneer jy lieg en bedrieg en hoe bars jy met kolle uit wanneer jy weet jy is uitgevang. Van ons ken van die mense en pasiënte wat geld in jou hande gesit het. Van ons weet wie ons sou glo .....Ons hou jou nou dop en kyk vir kolle.... Jy word hierdeur uitgedaag om te bewys dat jy en vrou Sanet Grieve nie saam bedrog gepleeg het nie. Ons se voor almal dat jy jou beleggers bedrieg het en verneuk het en dat jy en vrou Grieve saam skuldig aan groot bedrog is. As jy voel dis nie so nie - bewys dit....maklik. Bring na vore die bewys dat jy, dat julle, nie bedrog gepleeg het en dat julle nie die klomp ou, siek en bejaarde se geld gevat het nie. Toe nou  haal uit en wys. Maak n ordentlike verklaring in die pers media hieroor om jou en vrou Sanet Grieve se onskuld te bewys..as jy die waarheid praat sal jy net so maak, en jou naam publiek skoonmaak, indien nie, neem ons dan aan jy kan nie, en dat julle skuldig is. Sulke oneerlikheid is miskien beter tuis by Bara of een van die tuisland hospitale...nie hier nie.....ons wag vir jou pers verklaring. Tot dan toe bekommer jy ons....almal. 

Bekommerde Unitas en ander Dokters, Verpleegsters en Kollegas

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Just notified to me, located, identified and confirmed thanks to this forum:-

Karin Combrinck - retired -                     R1,000,000.00   (Life savings)    J   Combrinck - retired -                     R1,000,000.00   (life savings)Magrieta Van Der Merwe -                        R200,000.00   (life savings)elderly pensioner 85 years old )Magdaliena EJ Viljoen -                              R500,000.00   (life savings)(elderly pensioner 67 years old)Albert Van Der Linde                                  R500,000.00   (life savings)Old age pensioner 78 years old

For a medical doctor bragging on Facebook to be "earning well in excess of the R550 k I was offered - still I am much better off than a working man while having to do this" - I find personally repugnant. Others will have their own opinions.

I have just finished reading a detailed scientifically accepted impact study on the effects of financial fraud on the elderly who have no recovery alternatives or time. 

Defrauding the elderly, is, in simple terms - just cold blooded murder.....

Doing it to ones own trusting friends, former patients and family.....I will leave the description to readers own imaginations.

----------


## AndyD

Given the number of alleged fraud cases, the long time span and given the large amounts of money allegedly involved how come there has been no justice?

How many of these cases have actually made it onto the court roll?

----------


## Dave A

> Given the number of alleged fraud cases, the long time span and given the large amounts of money allegedly involved how come there has been no justice?


I did a bit of scratching on that issue a bit over a month ago. My impression is it remains unclear as to where this is going to go in the end and it would be premature to leap to any conclusions at this point. If you consider the ongoing saga around the Fidentia collapse where issues are probably more clear-cut than in this case... these things take time.

It is possible that this may simply be yet another financing operation that got caught short as a result of the financial turmoil of 2008 - it certainly was a factor. 

Or there could be more to it - certainly there are some *very* unhappy investors pursuing that possibility. 

From a strict "directors' duties" point of view, it seems there may have been some issues - but whether they constitute wilful fraud, embezzlement... Well, there are cookies way sharper than I looking at that pretty closely.

For anyone who has been following this thread, about the only other useful thing I have to say right now is that this discussion clearly does not reflect both sides of the story and is best read with your thinking cap firmly in place.

----------

AndyD (07-Aug-11)

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

No matter what cap one wears, if one considers the facts alone there can only be one summary of this saga.

I have recently been contacted by one of the victims and provided with more than sufficient evidence  to clearly demonstrate blatant fraud with criminal intent. What it appears has transpired is in fact a whole series of subsequent frauds based on the initial one culminating in in a cascade of criminal  activities by both parties involved. Let there be what ever other facts there may be - I have certainly been provided with and seen enough to draw a conclusion.

_radix enim omnium malorum est cupiditas_

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Just in case anyone forgets what they look like. I have a feeling we will soon see a lot more of them..........


*Dr DS Grieve & Sanet Grieve nee Botha*

----------


## Dave A

Stirrer...

How are things going on the legal action front?

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Outstanding - thanks for asking. I will never be out of a job. I can tell you now it is getting warm and I don't mean Summer is coming.....
There is an old saying by Columbo the old TV series detective - 
"Don't do the crime if you can't do the time...." :Detective:  
and always remember - someone is always watching ......LD

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

I have had a number of queries raised about the Dr DS Grieve & Sanet Grieve Botha saga which I intend to update shortly as there have been substantial movements in this case lately-  (the last 60 days to be precise) - including the uncovering of interesting facts from a former waitress of Cynthia's restaurant - Louise M, who worked at the restaurant....and ended up laying criminal charges against the owner, for which he was arrested.

In the meantime here's another little ditty about a Cape Town Director who was even a man of the cloth (Trust me......) and his wife Belinda Freeman who thought they were above the law - and beyond the reach of their victims (through using the corporate and matrimonial cloaks). 

Asked for help by the victims......naturally given......

http://www.timeslive.co.za/local/201...d-of-r5m-fraud

So Craig and Belinda - why shouldn't you do what you want with other peoples money once you have convinced them to put it into your account for a specific purpose ?????
.........Mr Craig Freeman and Mrs Belinda Freeman ....and others.....
*BECAUSE IT'S FRAUD, IT'S AGAINST THE LAW - AND FINALLY - IT DOESN'T BELONG TO YOU.....*

*Remember this in your search for moral guidance - the prayers of the wicked are not heard....*

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

*Dr DS Grieve

Summary*

It is patently clear alleged that Dr DS Grieve and his wife Sanet Grieve Botha with criminal intent and purpose amongst others:-

Were joint directors in Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions (Pty) LtdConspired to commit fraud and defraud the investors in their business Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions (Pty) Ltd..Jointly conspired and collaborated together to fraudulently place Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions (Pty) Ltd into an unnecessary and criminally inspired liquidation, first through a failed Pretoria High Court Application, then through CIPRO via the back door.Collaborated to defraud the investors in Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions (pty) Ltd with criminal intent.Together ran a deceitful, deliberate and purposeful bonafide Ponzi Scheme.Embezzled stole and misappropriated the investors funds placed in trust.Used their position in the community to gather and gain the trust of friends family and patients deliberately intent on defrauding them.Defrauded their friends, family, patients and especially elderly retired and pensioned victims who trusted him as a medical doctor.Ran a similar scheme before and have been cautioned by the Pretoria lawyer Mr Gert van Schalkwyk of Arcadia who saved Grieve that he would end up in jail if this was repeated.Carried out brazenly a series of financial gymnastics which are defined as racketeering, money laundering, tax fraud, tax evasion, operating the business of a bank without being registered, contravening (in many instances and in multiple places) the Banks Act, the Harmful Business Practice Act, The National Credit Act and the Companies Act, as well as fraud, embezzlement and theft by misrepresentation and theft by conversion.Used a computer to gain pecuniary advantage and defraud investors.Used the internet as a tool and device to lure unsuspecting victims.Encouraged their staff to participate in lying to victims and playing for time.Stripped the company of it's assets and failed to account for inter company loans and transfers to Grieve's wife's businesses thereby materially enriching her and laundering the investors funds to her accounts.Stole the directly invested funds of investors without hesitation and with full criminal intent.Are now the subject of a series of criminal complaints primarily by elderly and retired victims.


*Dr DS Grieve & Sanet Grieve Botha*
and an interesting reminder from this forum....http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...s-in-RSA/page8




> Dr DS Grieve Investments / Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions (pty) Ltd in Liquidation 
> Well well well - it seems that Dr DS Grieve has operated Pyramid and Ponzi schemes before.....several individuals (again including patients of his) from Pretoria and Centurion recently confirmed that Dr DS Grieve left them substantially out of pocket in the early 2000's - whilst practising as a medical doctor - at the Clubview Medical Centre - only escaping prosecution by the skin of his teeth and with the help of a Pretoria lawyer Mr Gert van Schalkwyk of Arcadia, a criminal lawyer who negotiated and helped Dr DS Grieve to pay the investors a percentage back of what they had invested and then made them sign confidentiality and non disclosure hold harmless contracts. Fortunately they have not been shy to come forward and have willingly offered to make full disclosure. Grieve narrowly missed being prosecuted by the NPA when no formal complaints were made to the SAPS. Grieve had chanced his arm and was guilty of a multitude of sins and transgressions under the companies, banks and trading acts. He was sternly warned by Pretoria Attorney Mr Gert Van Schalkwyk that he was on thin ice and risked criminal prosecution.

----------


## Dave A

This is getting tiresome  :Sorry: 




> It is patently clear that Dr DS Grieve and his wife Sanet Grieve Botha with criminal intent and purpose amongst others:-


It is also law that people are innocent until proven guilty  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Unless something has changed since I last checked, the correct phrase at this point would be "It is alleged..."

If it is "patently clear," get it to court. This continual dripping without any evidence of legal progress is increasingly looking like slander and harrassment.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Dave - point taken - "alleged" it is then, clearly alleged. 

This is not harassment or being unreasonable to DR DS Grieve - even his own colleagues and doctors at Unitas have blackballed him in the face of their own challenge for him to make a public media statement about what happened to the old pensioners and former patients money, the silence is deafening and always has been....... money. It didn't just vanish in the last two weeks before he liquidated now did it - those were his words on another website when this all started, we can open that one with enough trying I am sure. . - Dr DS Grieve stated on Facebook he was busy with his next financial venture and would be carrying this out shortly, and as suggested by an angry young man on Justtext.com whose Grandfather from Delmas Dr DS Grieve had recently spoke to *again* about investments and investing......see his reaction - as well as a lot of folk who know the Grieve couple....by all impressions well.  
http://www.justtext.com/messageboard...703065751.html or http://www.justtext.com/messageboard...216173034.html...I note someone will be publishing this whole Facebook conversation between Dr DS Grieve and his Witbank High School friend in due course...... 
*this is fraud exposure, mass education, and fraud prevention.* and I think its time for mainstream media coverage anyway. This thread alone has had more readership than some communal newspapers like the Centurion Rekord for instance. LD

*Dr DS Grieve & Sanet Grieve Botha (legal Justification - Picture taken from Facebook website)*

----------


## AndyD

The question is really why are there no tangible steps toward justice if such blatant and widespread fraud was allegedly perpetrated? Conversations and threads on social networking sites are not action, why is there no prosecuton or class action?

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Andy
Did some fact finding last week and can confirm "all of the above" in process. The SAPS specialists are on the trail, a number of regulatory legislative enforcement bodies are involved and an extensive civil action is also in progress. Watch this space. I don't want to let the "cat" too far out the bag here although I am happy to PM you with more specific details if you want me to. One thing is certain - the investors are not sitting back idly waiting for a rainy day or for the liquidators and lawyers to sort this out. LD

*"The wheels of justice grind slow but they grind fine"*

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

I have returned to find many messages asking for contact with the IO and team. Happy to do this after vetting. Please contact SAFraudInvestigations@gmail.com fao Stan Schoeman. Provide a brief background and full contact details for us to submit to the IO in a standardised manner.

Another 6 elderly victims all local to Centurion have come to light:
L Bester              Pension           R300,000.00
H Adendorf Third Party payment   R800,000.00
R Fourie            retired              R1000,000.00
A Bestbier        retired                R500,000.00
D Fourie  deceased fathers legacy R500,000.00

and one more main victim from overseas form retired elderly pensioner - R8,500.000.00 Brother of Dr DS Grieve.

Any other victims or family, now is the time, make contact. Things are moving fast.

Stan Schoeman      safraudinvestigations@gmail.com

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Die Beeld newspaper front page headlines - 13 March 2012. 
*"Dokter bedrieg glo talle"
 "Doctor believed to have deceived many".*

http://www.beeld.com/Suid-Afrika/Nuu...talle-20120312

----------


## Dave A

According to that report I see the Hawks are taking a close look at things...

Something probably worth mentioning at this point - A little while ago I got sight of a report (forget where just at the moment), and the one thing I didn't realise up until then was that the house of cards collapsed so shortly after Bill Grieves made a fairly substantial investment. Just a couple of months or thereabouts. No wonder he's so p*ssed off!

Although I'm also a little surprised a person of his background got suckered like that. Surely at that point the writing was on the wall  :Confused:

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

I believe I also read that report.  His brother was quietly retired due to ill health and then Dr DS Grieve  convinced him less than 6 months before he liquidated that all was super well. Convinced him to withdraw all his bank guaranteed retirement funds and even convinced him to take a mortgage on his retirement property. Believing in his younger brother, a respected medical professional, GIBS MBA graduate and successful (on OPM only though) businessman, Grieve snr put his faith and trust and belief in this man after checking the business out and examining the principles and processes in place, and calling the auditor and the NCR. Checking out the business with other investors and even Dr DS Grieve's close family. But knowingly and deceitfully Dr DS Grieve and his wife had covered up all the real facts, the business distress and chaos, supported by their accounts lady (their sister in law) Ina Papenfus and brother in-law Andre Botha, they successfully created a labyrinth of elaborate deception causing the old man to part with his money. Out of all his investors and creditors Dr DS Grieve reserved special treacherous treatment for his brother. Talk about the ultimate kick in the head. Deceit is like falling asleep at the steering wheel. You don't know you have fallen asleep until you wake up. Normally after the impact. Dr DS Grieve never said a single word to his brother about problems instead reassuring him daily all was well in the business. Overseas, from his brother, this was taken as gospel. His brother totally reliant on Dr DS Grieve's honesty integrity and the fact that they were brothers. What his brother overseas did not know and what bank statements I have seen prove is that Dr DS Grieve stole his brothers retirement money in bulk to his own private accounts to fund a wealthy lifestyle without "investing" a single cent. And that is theft. Grieve also left his own mother to die on a deserted plot in Randfontein trying to isolate her from internet reports and discussions on what he had done. She died alone, impoverished, unhappy and isolated late last year leaving the minimal residue of her miserable life to Grieve's ex wife in Pretoria, a registered nurse, and to Grieve's brother overseas as a token of the contempt she held for her son Dr DS Grieve.
Yes - a *dirty dirty dirty* thing to have done to his brother, but what makes it worse is that Dr DS Grieve left his own brother dying in a foreign hospital as a result of the stress and anxiety he had caused with these words "talk to my lawyer" and never even followed up to see if his brother far away and alone lived or died. Just took everything he had and cast him to the winds of fate. By any measure - that is unbelievably callous, cruel and ice cold. 
Dr DS Grieve has to look at himself everyday and live with his conscience. 

*Brotherly deception is nothing new, it is as old as the bible.*

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Another article in Die Beeld national newspaper Thursday 22 March 2012 Page 6

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

News head lines in one place.

*12 March front page and news stand billboards:*-

*"Dokter bedrieg glo talle" - "Doctor believed to have deceived many"
*

*22 March news headline* 
*"Huis opgeveil van arts wat glo steel, bedrieg" - "House auctioned of surgeon believed to steal and deceive"*

Full colour pic to be inserted courtesy of Die Beeld Dr David Grieve and wife Sanet

----------

Asterix (05-Apr-12)

----------


## Asterix

> News head lines in one place.
> 
> *12 March front page and news stand billboards:*-
> 
> *"Dokter bedrieg glo talle" - "Doctor believed to have deceived many"
> * 
> http://www.beeld.com/Suid-Afrika/Nuu...talle-20120312
> 
> *22 March news headline* 
> ...


*Courtesy of Die Beeld**Dr David Grieve and wife Sanet*

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

An interesting victim of the *Dr DS Grieve fraud/Ponzi scheme* has surfaced. I was recently steered to this site which hosts an "In Memory Of" page for well known military and aviation old boyshttp://www.flyafrica.info/forums/sho...ourie-HC/page2

It seems in addition to others Dr DS Grieve defrauded the surviving family of the late Colonel Dawie Fourie Honoris Crux, Special Forces  AFTER he died and Dr DS Grieve and his wife Sanet Grieve (Botha) had convinced them to part with their legacy and inheritance. 
Dr DS Grieve had solicited substantial funds in August 2009, just before liquidating in December 2009. As if this family did not have enough misfortune and emotional drama to deal with.

There is some very interesting information on this page worth looking at.......

Is that the ominous clank of jail cell doors I hear in the background......I will never understand the crookedness and dishonest of a well paid professional.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

The head of the South African Corporate Fraud Management Institute has made a formal submission to the SAPS concerning this matter. Mr Bart Henderson of Cape Town whose recent assignments include delivering anti-money laundering training to the Zimbabwe Revenue Authority on contract to the Australian Government Aid Program (AusAid) and a previously completed contract to investigate fraud and corruption in the procurement process of the South African Companies and Intellectual Property Commission on behalf of the Department of Trade and Industry stated in his formal submission to the SAPS that he has an intimate familiarity with all the documents, statements, investigations (civil and criminal) and legal proceedings in South Africa in relation to the matter of Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions (Pty) Ltd. He has stated additionally that:-

*.../

13. "It is my view that Dr DS Grieve with willful intent, made a material representation in the form of a significant omission, with intent to deceive.

14. It is also my contention that the entire prejudice suffered in this scam between local and transnational victims exceeds US$ 5 million.

15. I also suspect based on convincing evidence and representations, that the scam involves numerous parties operating in concert and that this particular scam meets the requirements of the definitions of Fraud, Embezzlement, Organized and Trans National Crime involving the laundering of the proceeds of crime".* /...

based on the statement of this national fraud expert alone, a prima-facie case of fraud is substantiated for the SAPS investigation. Mr. Ron McQuilter of Paragon Private Investigations NZ, Justice of The Peace, CFE, International Fraud Expert and accepted High Court expert on fraud has added his opinion to the melee calling in a public statement to the head of the SAPS CCU in writing for the immediate criminal prosecution of Dr DS Grieve by the SAPS CCU and the NPA.

That, combined with almost 28000 views of this thread, front page headlines in Die Beeld and what can only be termed a public outcry on the internet, leaves no doubts that there is good cause for the creditors who have cried foul and fraud. The absence of comment by Dr DS Grieve is a tacit admission as to his actions in the lead up to liquidation proceedings. The facts that have surfaced show that the entire liquidation was caused by the intentional actions of the Director who purposefully placed the business he was charged with directing an running into distress and insolvency by removing all the operating capital belonging to investors and creditors to his private accounts, an act described by Bart Henderson as *fraud and embezzlement.*

----------


## Dave A

> The facts that have surfaced show that the entire liquidation was caused by the intentional actions of the Director who purposefully placed the business he was charged with directing an running into distress and insolvency by removing all the operating capital belonging to investors and creditors to his private accounts[/B]


Well now, that is quite clearly where the rubber would meet the road. 
There is hard evidence of this? Or is this merely alleged?

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Based on exact hard evidence - the actual bank statements of the business accounts for Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions Pty Ltd as seen personally by me. These show transfer after transfer of bulk investors funds to Dr DS Grieve "private" account with Standard Bank, never to be seen by the investors or business again. Clank clank, mandatory sentencing for fraud over R1 million is 15 years in jail.

----------


## flaker

Our local papers (Durban) still dwell on Shaikh, who had only a "symbiotic relationship",as opposed to corrupt,with our now president. Why is this Grieve saga taking so long to get to the courts?

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

As they say in the classics - he can fool all of the people some of the time, but not all of the people all of the time....there are a finite number of straws that can be held up to the wind....

----------


## Dave A

> Why is this Grieve saga taking so long to get to the courts?


From the information I've got to hand, I'd *guess* there is a concern about the admissability of those banks statements as evidence before a court of law. (For the record, no-one has said as much to me. But - explaining exactly *how* those statements got from the office of the company to other parties does seem problematic).

And then even *if* the bank statements are allowed as evidence - banks statements reflect the movement of monies, but they don't reflect the purpose.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

All evidence correctly obtained under sec 417 and 418 of the act. All further corroborative evidence obtained legally too. All evidence will stand up to admissibility testing. All good and by the book. Clank clank....

----------


## Dave A

> All evidence correctly obtained under sec 417 and 418 of the act.


Of which act?

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

> Of which act?


Companies Act, 1973, (No. 61 of 1973)
Chapter XIV: Winding-up of Companies
Examination of Persons in Winding-up
417. Summoning and examination of persons as to affairs of company

----------


## Dave A

I regret even after re-reading that section, my concern remains.

Perhaps you can help me with something that remains unclear to me - were the bank statements unlawfully removed from the offices of the company at the same time as the computer equipment that held the accounting records, or were those seperate occassions?

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

The accounts were legitimately obtained as prescribed. Seperate events entirely. I suspect that break in was staged by the director of the company as part of his cover up MO as well.

----------


## Dave A

Well this is good news indeed. It seems you are familiar with the travels of these bank statements from the company offices to the examination panel. The reports I've read are rather vague on the issue. 

So who *did* remove the bank statements from the office of the company?
And under what authority?

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Now thats the million rand question....who and why.....the RM suggests the dirty deed was done by another finance company that Grieve was in hock up to the eyeballs with.....let me be clear that bank statements obtained that I have seen were from the prescribed legitimate source (subpoenaed).

----------

Dave A (26-Jun-12)

----------


## Dave A

> let me be clear that bank statements obtained that I have seen were from the prescribed legitimate source (subpoenaed).


Subpoenaed from whom? (Apologies for being this specific in this, but the details do matter. PM me if it's not for public consumption).




> the RM suggests the dirty deed was done by another finance company that Grieve was in hock up to the eyeballs with.....


Which raises something else I'm struggling with in this sorry mess - the timeline on the withdrawal of and payout of that company relative to everything else. I had wondered whether the payment was made within 6 months of the application for liquidation. Can you help clarify that little twist?

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

I have PM'd you. Impeachable payments made within the prescribed period are being dealt with by the lawyers.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

A little birdie has suggested that this is all coming to a head and those wheels that take so long to grind are now humming along. Sounds to me also like a case of "you can fool some of the people some of the time.......but never all the people all the time". I am assure that there are a group of investor victims who are determined to see this through regardless of recovery or cost. Nice one.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

This whole saga is heading towards it's natural conclusion. One thing that struck me as poignant was the statement made by a 79 year old victim who was scammed of his life savings when he was visited inside the security of the old age home by Dr DS Grieve and his wife Sanet Grieve and convinced to part with his life savings. I personally visited and interviewed recently, old age pensioner Mr Van Der Linde. I have also referred this affidavit to the Commercial Crime Unit for adding to the Dr DS Grieve investigation. Mr Van Der Linde has no access to the internet or email and Dr DS Grieve simply vanished with his money. He was unaware of anything until I showed him what was going on, explained to him what had transpired and that he had been taken. I have never seen an old man crumple, now I have.

Read this statement, it is fully factual and could be your retired relative or parent. 

An original copy of the affidavit can be viewed here:-

http://drdsgrievefraudster.files.wor...ds-grieve1.jpg

I the undersigned Lambert van der Linde do hereby make oath and say that:-
 1. I am a retired male adult age 79 with ID: 34010XXXXXXXXXX living at Unit XXX Protea Retirement Village, Glover Laan, PO Box 14066, Lyttleton, 0140.
 2. Dr DS Grieve was introduced to me as a medical doctor and practising surgeon by Mr Japie Combrinck of Cape Town, a friend of Dr DS Grieve that I also coincidentally played bowls with at the same club. He is also I understand along with his retired sister a victim of this same financial scam. I understand there are many other victims as well.
 3. He at all times used his title and status as a medical doctor to cajole and convince me to invest my life savings of R450,000 with him. His wife Sanet Grieve even came with him to visit me in the retirement village to convince me to invest and to sign as a witness on the investment agreements and contracts. She gave me her business card which was identical to that of Dr DS Grieve. The folder they gave me to hold the paperwork lists Dr DS Grieve and Sanet Grieve as directors of Dr DS Grieve Bridging Solutions (Pty) Ltd reg 2006/002335/07.
 4. We signed an agreement to invest after he persuaded and convinced me using his standing and title as a medical doctor in SA.. This was explained to me many times convincingly by Dr DS Grieve and his wife Sanet and understood by me at all times to be a safe and secure investment in the capable hands of a registered doctor and medical professional who was also a business man of standing in the community. 
5. I transferred R450,000 to his Absa account 1023120654 on or around 19 July 2006. I trusted him fully as a doctor and in fact saw him as my doctor.
 6. Although I had requested my capital back in writing in February 2009 and had this confirmed to me in writing as acceptable and to be done asap by Dr DS Grieve, he never returned my money. On the 1st December 2009 I was advised that Dr DS Grieve had quietly liquidated his company and sequestrated himself disappearing with all our money thereafter. This caused me the loss of life savings and the entire investment I had entrusted to him.
 7. I have good reasons to believe from newspapers, private investigators and the police as well as other reports that Dr DS Grieve and his wife Sanet have acted dishonestly and defrauded me and all the other investors with criminal intent.
 8. I was totally reliant on my money to survive and have little hope at my age of any form of recovery and my peace and happiness has been destroyed and my pension days turned into a struggle for survival.
 9. I know and understand the contents of this declaration. I have no objection to taking the prescribed oath. I consider the oath to be binding on my conscience. 


Lambert van der Linde

----------


## flaker

its been 2 years since the 1st posting on this saga. Are the Doctor & spouse still free? Any charges yet? thank you

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

An international fraud expert comments for the record

Paragon New Zealand - New Zealand's Leading Investigation Company
PO Box 6700 Wellesley Street,
Auckland 1141, New Zealand
T +64 (09) 377 3655
F +64 (09) ass 0110
E investigations@paragonnz.com
29 July 2011
Bowman Gilﬁllan
165 West Street
Sandton
SOUTH AFRICA

Attention: Mr Haroon Laher - Partner

Dear Mr Laher

RE: FRAUD BY DR DS GRIEVE (RSA) AGAINST MR WL GRIEVE (NZ)

My background involves over 30 years investigating fraud and I have been accepted in
the New Zealand High Court as an Expert Fraud Investigator. I have worked on
assignments in Europe, Canada and Australia as well of course as the last 28 years in
New Zealand.

My company Paragon is the largest private investigation agency in New Zealand and we
are contracted to many government agencies including Proceeds of Crime, Serious
Fraud Office, Securities Commission, etc.

I am the Current President of Auckland Branch of Certified Fraud Examiners, Current
Chairman of the New Zealand Institute of Professional Investigators, Member of New
Zealand Insurance Law Association, Member of New Zealand Insurance Institute, Winner
of the 2009 Insurance Investigator of the Year Award and I am a Justice of The Peace for
New Zealand.

I have read and assessed the transcripts, aide memoires and documentation prepared
by Bowman Gilfillan from the Special Enquiry held into the demise of Dr DS Grieve
Bridging Solutions (and associated business entities) and also various submissions and
statements/affidavits by Mr WL Grieve as provided to and by yourself.

Having examined the details, it is clear that Dr DS Grieve has committed a carefully
premeditated fraud against Mr W L Grieve, carefully grooming him over time.

There can be no doubt that a full criminal prosecution should be brought against Dr DS
Grieve at the earliest opportunity by the renowned and respected Commercial Crime Unit
of the South African Police and the relevant prosecuting authority and I would like to offer
my support as an internationally recognised expert in this field if required.

Yours faithfully

PARAGON NEW ZEALAND
RON McQUlLTER CFE
Managing Director
ron.mcquilter@paragonnz.com
INTEGRITY EXPERIENCE COMMITMENT
vvww.paragonnz.com

Original can be viewed at http://www.slideshare.net/KVDMerwe/r...t-on-dsg-fraud

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

An Expert Opinion on The Dr DS Grieve Fraud of the Elderly, Pensioners and former Patients by Bart Henderson CFE (Certified Fraud Examiner), South Africa's leading Fraud Examiner, Head of the South African Corporate Fraud Management Institute and respected authority, recognised High Court witness in South Africa:-

AFFIDAVIT 

REPORTING IN TERMS OF S34 OF THE PREVENTION AND COMBATING OF 

CORRUPT 

ACTIVITIES ACT 

I, the undersigned, 

Bartholomew Bernard Joseph Henderson 

Do hereby make oath and say that: 

1. I am an adult male with identity number (XXXXXXXXXX084), presently residing at XX 

XXXXXXXXX  Milnerton, Cape Town South Africa. 

2. I have been a practicing Fraud Examiner since 1994. 

3. My most recent assignments include delivering Anti-Money Laundering training to 

Zimbabwe Revenue Authority on contract to the Australian Government Aid Program 

(AusAid); I have recently concluded a contract to investigate fraud and corruption in 

the procurement process of the South African Companies and Intellectual 

Property Commission on behalf of the Department of Trade and Industry. 

4.- I am duty authorized and competent to depose to this afﬁdavit. 

5. The contents of this affidavit are true and correct and within my personal knowledge, 

or arise from documents under my control, unless the contents indicate others. 

6. I am intimately familiar with all documents, statements, investigations (civil and 

criminal), and legal proceedings in South Africa relation to the matter of DR DS 

Grieve Bridging Solutions (Pty) Ltd. 

7. l have also been privy to victim impact statements. 

8. I am responsible for referring the matter of, Mr. William Grieve and others to the 

National Head of the Commercial Crime Unit of the South African Police Service, 

Colonel Koos Jonker for possible criminal investigation. 

9. On 1 December 2009 David S Grieve made an application for the sequestration of 

his estate as well as an application for the liquidation of Bridging Solutions. 

10. David S Grieve had as recently as September 2009 solicited a substantial loan from 

Mr. William Grieve. 

11. This was highly unethical in that DR DS Grieve Bridging Solutions (Pty) Ltd was at 

that time, ﬁnancially highly distressed with little or no chance of rehabilitation. 

12. lt is highly unlikely and improbable that anyone, knowing all the facts would, in their 

right mind advance a loan under the distressed economic circumstances that 

prevailed at DR DS Grieve Bridging Solutions (Pty) Ltd. 

13. lt is my view that Dr. DS Grieve with wilful intent, made a material misrepresentation 

- in the form of a signiﬁcant omission, with intent to deceive, that has resulted in Mr. 

William Grieve suffering severe prejudice. 

14. it is also my contention that the entire prejudice suffered in this scam between local 

and trans-national victims exceeds US$ 5million. 

15. I also suspect, based on convincing evidence and representations, that the scam 

involves numerous parties operating in concert and that this particular scam meets 

the requirements of the deﬁnitions of Fraud, Embezzlement, Organized and Trans-National Crime involving the laundering of the proceeds of crime.

I know and understand the contents of this declaration. I have no objection in taking the pre-scribed oath. I consider the pre-scribed oath to be binding on my conscience.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

I the undersigned I
LXXXX XXXXXXXXX  Bester
do hereby make oath and say that-
1. I am a male adult with ID: XXXX12 5001 081 living at XXX XXXXXXXX Road XXXXXXX,
Centurion.
2. I met Dr DS Grieve when he had the practice in Jean Ave for medical treatment, and
he became our family doctor.
3. This remained the case when he moved to Saxby Medical Center, we continued a
doctor patient relationship until he sold the practice. He told me that he was going
into business by buying the Cynthias restaurant.
4. By chance I ran into him in town towards the end of 2006. In an informal chat he
related to me that the venture was successful, but pointed out that he had an
excellent investment opportunity, and invited me to make an appointment to meet at
the restaurant. s
5. We met on 15" January 2007, and the bridging solutions concept was explained to
me, which was a secure investment, negave me his personal assurance and
guarantee that the money would either be in his account or that of the transfer
attorney, or a financial institution, safeguarded and protected at all times.
6. We signed the agreement to invest when he presented me with a document that was
headed Shareholders Loan Agreement. As it was explained to me many times by
Dr DS Grieve and understood by me, this was an investment. -
7. Not being a legal expert I did not see any reason to question the validity of the
document, which had been drawn up by his attorneys.
8. I transferred R300,000 to his Absa account 4066017726 the same day. I trusted him -
fully as my doctor.
9. On the 1* December Dr DS Grieve surreptitiously liquidated his company and
sequestrated himself thereafter. This caused me the loss of life savings and the
entire investment.
10. I have good reasons to believe from newspapers and other reports that Dr DS Grieve
has acted dishonestly and defrauded me and all the other investors with criminal
intent.
11. I know and understand the contents of this declaration. I have no objection to taking
the prescribed oath. I consider the oath to be binding on my conscience.
it
Signed at Centurion on the 5 day of July, 2012.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Just seen -
"It has just come to our attention that the HPCSA (Health Professionals Council of South Africa) is to take formal action against Dr DS Grieve for defrauding his patients, friends and family using his name, title status and standing as a professionally registered medical doctor in South Africa as an instrument to defraud vulnerable individuals and those who trusted him. It is high time this doctor was removed from the practising mantle in RSA. That Dr DS Grieve used his title and standing as a medical doctor repeatedly to defraud elderly patients and former patients is clearly evidenced in his deceptive presentations, contracts, agreements, investments and all the documentation associated with his fraudulent liquidation, sequestration and PONZI scheme".

Just my opinion - but about time too.

----------


## AndyD

I still await the day he stands before a judge or a jury of his peers. It takes a few months to defraud a group of people but then it's decades for the wheels of justice to turn.

----------


## Dave A

> I think his activities triggered the test, which related to expenses of grievous physical damage, to failure and a retrial to be requested. The accused was charged. And their should be some right justice and decision to be made.


I'm a little surprised you're up to speed on this - I wouldn't have thought there'd be any investors from Pakistan in an interest based scheme.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Agreed

----------


## Dave A

Turned out Tackle was just trying to boost his/her post count for a spamming attempt.

Bye bye Tackle  :Wave:

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

Dave - forgive me if I am putting a foot wrong here, however in the interests of the old people involved I think this is a worthy cause.

This has been going on for some time and I understand that a full blown criminal prosecution is now in the offing (big thanks to this forum and the staunchness of its leadership!).

I came across this on line petition which I felt was commendable and call upon anybody who knows this saga, who knows anybody who has lost money in a scam or scheme to consider supporting this cause. 

Well done Dion - several of the old people and pensioners who were scammed don't even have computers - who will support them....

Link to *SA Fraud Investigations on Facebook* 

"Hi 

I just started a petition on Change.org that is about an issue that is very important to me. The more people that sign my petition, the more likely it is to win. Will you help me by signing?

Thanks, 
Dion


*Minister Jeff T Radebe - Minister of Justice and Constitutional Development Republic of South Africa: We the people would like the National Prosecuting Agency (NPA) to criminally prosecute the PONZI scheme operator and fraudster Dr DS Grieve and his wife and accomplices to the full extent of the law.*

By Dion Du Plessis
Pretoria, GP

*Sign my petition*


South Africa is already known as the fraud capital of the world. When professional people start to use bankruptcy fraud and voluntary business liquidation frauds to sustain and maintain there high maintenance lifestyles at the expense of their clients, friends, family and the elderly, we have a duty to take action to prevent recurrence. The only way that this can happen in a society is that the law takes its course and effects a prosecution, sending out a clear message to others who might perceive this method of "fundraising" as acceptable - that it is not. Defrauding elderly retired people, especially inside the safety of their retirement homes is unacceptable in todays world. Society demands that people who do this, leaving behind nothing but chaos in other peoples lives be held to account. This case and the saga of Dr DS Grieve and his accomplice, his wife Sanet Grieve nee Botha has featured in the mainstream news media and abundantly on the internet, Facebook and forums and needs to be addressed. Dr DS Grieve a registered financial services provider needs to be prosecuted to the full extent of the law and we the people are now calling on you as the head of the Justice Department to see that this is done expeditiously and without delay. Our old people are not the targets of financial sharks and fraudsters and deserve protection. By prosecuting this fraudster, a very clear message will be sent out to the other financial services providers to stick to the rules which are there as firm beacons and guidelines for society and our communities.


We call on anybody supporting this petition to spread this petition by email, Facebook, Twitter and any and all forms of social and other media.

*Sign my petition*

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

We recently discovered that Dr DS Grieve signed a full purchase agreement with a well known estate agency in Pretoria to buy this house "The French Chateaux" in Mooikloof Equestrian Estate......but got caught and lost the deposit - R1.5 million of his victims money.

Dr DS Grieve is currently facing a full on investigation and prosecution - it has taken a long time - but as they say the wheels of justice take long but grind fine.....he will have to answer for the extravagance. In his wake he has left a destroyed group of old people, former patients and retired old pensioners.....



The full description from Homes SA magazine can be seen here - talk about putting the cart before the horse......

Click on the words below

The French Chateaux

----------


## AndyD

I'm looking for a bigger workshop at the moment and that place would be ideal. There's also plenty of parking out front for the bakkies. Can't say I'd want to live there though but I guess there's no accounting for taste.  :Smile:

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

I just received this in an email and see the numbers are slowly climbing.

If you have read this story and would like to show some support for the elderly pensioners and fraud victims ensnared in this fraud and Ponzi scheme please consider the message below and signing up to support - it only takes a few seconds and your support will prove valuable to society - it is the difference between doing something or doing nothing.....

Hi!

I just signed the petition "Minister Jeff T Radebe - Minister of Justice and Constitutional Development Republic of South Africa: We would like the National Prosecuting Agency (NPA) to criminally prosecute the PONZI scheme operator and fraudster Dr DS Grieve and his wife and accomplices to the full extent of the law." on Change.org.

It's important. Will you sign it too? Here's the link:

http://www.change.org/en-AU/petition...share_petition

Thanks!

----------


## Dave A

Silly question, perhaps - but why the need for a petition?

Normally when you have to resort to a petition, it's a sign that the normal legal process is proving to be something of a struggle.

----------


## Lawyer Destroyer

It seems that although there is a bonafide _prima facie_ case with prosecution even recommended by one of SA's leading Public Prosecutors (who has recently joined the DA as spokesperson for Law & Order) - the legal machinery seems to be in a log jam.....but it is unjamming even as we speak "with a little help" so to speak.....I saw this and noted that someone was just trying to help - and there is no reason they shouldn't.

I have been advised just this morning that the criminal justice wheels are turning and in motion in several ways and you can expect media news coverage by November. Unfortunately the wheels of justice take long to turn.....but as said before, when they grind, they grind fine....all we can do is wait and see now.....

----------


## Gotcha

I have followed this and other threads on Dr DS Grieve for years. I am encouraged to see the cent actions by the HPCSA in suspending him for 3 years.  I am one of this doctors victims and have been relentless in the pursuit and getting to the facts and the truth - I would also like to thank Forum SA and Dave for standing firm and stalwart like a bastion in the face of much criticism over the years about the revelations made. I also want to thank everybody who contributed to this and the other posts - every little bit helps. Now comes the criminal prosecution - Here is a link to the news article - https://www.iol.co.za/pretoria-news/...0-d6d186b183d6

----------

